# Which is the best video codec out there?



## maverickrohan (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi my fellow minions!

I am a Chip/Digit subscriber from 2000, and I have just registered on Forums today!

I have been into Encoding from the past 6 months and I have tested  all the major codecs out there, and in all the tests I performed I came up with some very surprising results!

The major codecs I tested were:

DivX 6.2.2 
XviD
VP62 (is now implemented in the popular Flash 8 Video)
VP70
WMV9(VCM)
3viX
MS MPEG-4 V3
x264
H264

I have done lotta tests with all these codecs using different kinds of video inputs and different settings in the codecs itself. Here are my findings:

I used the following video inputs:

-> DVD Video(DVD Ripping)

-> VCD Video

-> Noisy MPEG Video (Captured via TV Tuner)

-> High Res. Video (Same Res Encoding)

-> Low Res. Video (For Enlarging)

I tested all the codecs using:

-> Default Settings

-> Relatively Equivalent settings among all the codecs in terms of Quality

-> Bitrate(File Size) Target Settings

Before writing my brief review I would like to give my Results: (Updated 10-June-2010)

1.> VP8 (WebM), H264 & VC-1

2.> VP70 & VP62

3.> XviD & DivX

5.> WMV9

6.> MS MPEG-4 V3

7.> 3viX

Review:

To begin with when I first started encoding videos when I wanted to save space on my jam packed 40GB I had only heard of DivX, WMV9 & XviD!
VP62 was discovered by accident(like all major discoveries). As we know in India we still have analog Cable TV unless you have a Set Top Box, so the video I capture using my video card is often noisy. I use WinDVR 3 for capturing and use SVCD NTSC settings for the MPEG2 file for an optimal quality captured video.

I encoded the video using DivX, XviD and WMV9 but all gave really hazy outputs, but for noisy video WMV is actually better than DivX and XviD, though in DivX 5.2.1 Pro it gives you good results with Pre Processing Enabled. i has unhappy with the way all the above codecs performed. So I started using random codecs installed on my system for encoding.....Then in the list was VP62 (It had come with KLite Codec Pack). I was really astonished to see the quality of the output of the noisy video, and the file size was half of what DivX and XviD produced.

Then I started including VP62 in all the DVD Ripping and VCD Ripping I did. To tell you the truth, in DVD ripping it does not really matter which codec you use(among the top 4) because the output is really good in most cases, but in terms of file size, when you target bitrate, VP62 is the best codec out there for low bitrate encoding! it actually gives you similar quality output when you set DivX@600K & VP62@300K  ....try it out!!! In other words it is possible to fit 3hr.+ Hindi movies onto 1 700MB CD @ really decent quality with VP62. You can use any MPEG-4 Bitrate Calculator to fix the Bitrate. For DVDs its VP62->XviD->DivX->WMV9

When it comes to VCD Ripping, many people simply copy the *.dat files and simply rename them as *.mpg or *.mpeg to convert them to mpegs in the first place...Big Mistake!!! Even though the file will work perfectly as an mpeg, it will cause big A/V sync errors while encoding!!! the right way to do is to first convert the *.dat files to *.mpg using VCD Gear and then combine them using softwares like Combimovie (most movies are on multiple VCDs). And it will serve better to convert *.mpg to *.mpg using VCD Gear using the Fix mpeg errors option. Then you can start encoding. Well in VCD encoding XviD pretty much takes the back seat, low bitrate mpg files actually have blocky artifacts when you encode them with XviD. Here again as I mentioned VP62 rulz with DivX coming second followed by WMV9 and XviD last.

Now H264 is touted to be the next big thing(MPEG-4 Part 10). But I have still rated it last because the decoders, as of now suck! I used the Videosoft H264 AVC(Advanced Video Codec) with a measly 5 day demo(compare that to 6 months for DivX 5.2.1 Pro). And x264, which I got from freecodecs.com. Both these codecs gave really small file sizes but the output video sucked big time, and the main reasons for that being underdeveloped decoders, we'll have to wait a while before we have some good quality H264 codecs.

As far as 3viX and MS MPEG-4 V3 are concerned, don't use them, they r not that great when it comes to file sizes, in fact, I actually found MPEG 4 V3 better than 3viX.....I leave you'll to do more research on this one...

This is a topic where I know I'll have Maximum disagreements with many of my findings, but I bet you, try fiddleing around with various codec settings and different kinds of input videos, your conclusions will be similar to mine. 

Recommended settings for the various codecs are:

VP70:
Bitrate: 256K for small file size to 1000k depending on output file size.
Mode: Good Quality Fast Encoding
Encode Speed: 3
Sharpness: 0 or a slightly higher number depending on the quality of your input file.
End Usage: VBR
Noise reduction: 0
Material: Progressive
Auto Keyframe: Enabled
Noise Reduction: 0 or a higher level depending on your input file.
Max Frames Bet Keys: 120
Datarate Undershoot: 95%
Adjust Quantizer: Min (4) to Max (40)



VP62:
Bitrate: 300K for small file size to 1000k depending on o/p file size.
Noise Reduction=0 to 3
Sharpness=4 to 8

DivX 5.2.1 Pro
Bitrate:Always above 500k below that it sucks.
Psychovisual Enhancements: Slow
Source Pre processing: Light to Normal

XviD:
Keep Defaults with Trellis Quantization Enabled
For Targeting Filesize, specify the Bitrate.

WMV9 VCM
Use 1 Pass Quality VBR
Performance Knob: Keep it in the middle.

For all the codecs, always keep the Key frame interval to 120s , while enlarging video always use bicubic interpolation & whatever o/p res u select, as far as possible, try n keep both width n height multiples of 16

*Suggested resolutions (these follow to the x16 rule for optimal compatibility)*

1:2.35 movies: 720x304, 640x272, 576x240, 512x224, 480x208, 400x176

1:1.85 movies: 720x384, 640x352, 576x304, 512x272, 480x256, 400x224

1:1.33 movies: 720x544, 640x480, 576x432, 512x384, 480x368, 400x304


*To download the latest codecs you can visit:*
www.free-codecs.com

*To download K-Lite Mega Codec Pack (The most complete and well implemented Codec Pack):*
*www.codecguide.com/download_mega.htm

*For more on On2 Codecs (VP8, VP70 & VP62):*
*www.on2.com
On2 has been bought by Google, expect great things!

*Encoding Apps:
AVI:*
*www.virtualdub.org/
*www.autogk.me.uk/

*MKV:*
*handbrake.fr/

*Further Reading on VP8 (WebM):*
*www.webmproject.org/
*www.streamingmedia.com/Articles/Ed.../First-Look-H.264-and-VP8-Compared-67266.aspx
*www.reelseo.com/google-vp8-webm/
*www.longtailvideo.com/support/blog/12120/the-google-vp8webm-announcement-what-does-it-mean-for-you

*VP8 Converter:*
*www8.getmiro.com/blog/2010/05/miro-video-converter-is-the-first-webm-vp8-converter/

Ok, I think this is getting toooo long for my first day on forums, I gotta cutt it here, I hope to get many queries & replies on this one!!!


----------



## cooljeba (Dec 23, 2004)

wow! cool info dude 8)

i was using divx all these days let's try ur trick too 

BTW welcome to the digit forum maverickrohan



..:: Peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 23, 2004)

Excellent There Mate..... 8) 
Hmm  Now Used To think That The Xvid Was The Better One Out There.....But Hey Seems Like There is a New Kid In Town.....Well Gotta Check Out This Baby Now....Thanks For The Info Mate  

BTw Welcome To The Forum Mate and Enjoy Ur Time here


----------



## NikhilVerma (Dec 23, 2004)

This is like the best first post ever..... 8)


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Dec 23, 2004)

Good work ...Buddy..


----------



## perk_bud (Dec 23, 2004)

VP62 (Surprise Surprise!!!)---u really surprised me there(BTW good post )


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 23, 2004)

I knew about VP6.2 from a long time already, the biggest problem it faces is less popularity, DvX still rules

I use DivX to encode & save DVD Videos to AVI format, with 512 kb bitate, small yet good quality, to encode VCD, I simply re-encode them in MPG1 format again, with the same settings as source file & aspect ratio, (NTSC), as with VCD, it's  Quality is the default for any further improvement


----------



## theraven (Dec 23, 2004)

man i was ognna post yest only for this 
but i refrained myself
but if this thread goes unappreciated it'll be injustic e
i MUST agree its the best first post ever ...
barely an intro and lots of info !!
amazing .. beaitfully done
welcome to the forums
tho its needless to say .. but yet for ol times sake
do read the forum rules
and it_waaznt_me's thread for new comers in the GENERAL DISCUSSION section
its a sticky right up there .


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 23, 2004)

Man, wht a way to enter here!

cool post! And a lotta of info, keep this going....


----------



## klinux (Dec 24, 2004)

WOW !!! , u cleared my vcd sync probs  . will try it soon . now for some good ol ripping . 
@mavero : which audio codec do u use ? mp3 / ogg . 

prob i have with mp3 is once i complete a divx conversion with it , it disappears from divx codec list for the next conversion and i got to restart flaskmpeg .

ok this is my list of questions i hope can get answered here . 

- which encoder app do u use ? 
- how do u remove echo from vcd which have bad audio ? or rather fine tune audio in vcd , if possible without having to rip it into wav/mp3 
- how do u skip/fix stream/packet errors when opening dat/mpg in virtual dub , even after using vcd gear to fix bad blocks ? i tried the split file thing , just gets first half of movies . any other way to atleast black out and skip bad portion alone . 

ps : love long posts , keep it up  !!!


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 24, 2004)

@ maverickrohan            Not only love i too love long post but adore them .Please don't make them short if possible. After taking on with spamming finally a guy who really has to say something other than...ohhh nice post d yes and no ...n...hell
    Pleasure having you in this forum.   

  Please tell me how do you rate Apple lossless codec and Real media's loseless codecs too. ? 
     How much can a 1gb file be compressed yet its quality be retained . Asking you that coz my sony Digital camcorder after captures almost gives 1 gb file size for 45 mins recording through Firewire. Capturing it in mpeg2 makes lotsa noise.
    Can you please suggest something ?
    Yes Congrats for a fantastic first post.


----------



## maverickrohan (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey Everybody  

Thanks a lot for the warm welcome! Finally I feel I am in the right place, actually to tell you the truth this is the first Internet Forum I have ever joined, even though I surf the net a lot; but since im in engineering I do not have extra time to do all these things. Right now I got my vacations going on, so I decided to join up...........!!!

Thnx Again.......!!!

P.S. : I Love Configuring computers too, I configure lotta computers for my friends, nyone need help with choosing the right parts n the right combo of components to use can pm me....!!!! ( i know this is H/W related but just posted it...!!!.....Sorry if i broke a forum rule  )


----------



## maverickrohan (Dec 24, 2004)

klinux....

Thats a lotta quetions, i'll try answering them to the best of my abilities.....

-> As far as compatibilty goes, with portable players n all, mp3 rulz! ogg is better than mp3, but not better than mp3 pro, which never really caught on.
But the best audio codec out there is wma 9.1. It has an amazing range of encoding options. Try using Windows Media Player 10 or Windows Media Encoder for many more options. Use VBR for wma, gives really neat results. The only drawback is, if u select the option of Protect my music with licences, the music u rip on ur comp wont play on ur friends comp or many portable players. thats the reason, u wont find a lot of wma on p2p networks, and even if u do, many of the wma files u end u d/ling wont run on ur machine. So the best thing to do is use VBR mp3 for storing for a long time. Ogg is better(not better than wma though), but it still needs to catch on!!!

->Ok, i have never used FlaskMPEG, just read on it, the problem u r talkin is probably a bug in the sofware. If by restarting the s/w u mean, in between converting differnt files, thats prob a small price u gotta pay ...cant help it!!!

->I use Virtual Dub 1.6.1 ( The most powerful in terms of basic IP(Image Processing) and Audio Processing Feartures), but it has problems with even slightly bad video and some mpeg2 files. But most of the times video fixed with VCD Gear works.

AimONE is really stable n will encode most of the stuff u throw at it, but this will result in A/V sync probs in few cases.

#1DVD Ripper  has 2 magical feature called Interplate(removes movement artifacts in DVD video) and Dolby Surround(which make stereo mp3 the audio sound awesome in encoded file)

Windows Movie Maker 2; it gives bad output(hazy video) but it if u can bare with it and the really long encoding time it takes. Use it only for encoding video where u hav lotta corrections(deletion of lotta clips in the full video) 

Windows Media Encoder: lotta features but crashes a lottttt!!! Give it a try!!

->Bad Audio-> To tell u the truth, fine tuning it, is an ART, u need a lotta PATIENCE to do it. Use the huge array of Audio Filters Virtual DUb provides. To Enable them, Select Full processing mode in Audio Conversion, Enable Advanced Filtering, and add the filters in a particular order...Explaining this in the forum will be too long, Read the Help File of Virtual Dub for more help on the Audio Filters and how to arrange them.

-> To tell u the truth, Virtual Dub is so Mathematically Accurate that it is bad at handling mpegs with bad file structures, it will throw up a lotta errors. Various methods  to deal with this depending on the i/p video. 
1.> VCD Gear Correction + Virtual Dub
2.> VCD Gear + Re-encode the mpeg into an mpeg(use slightly Different settings) using AimONE or some other stable n accurate mpeg encoder. followed by Virtual Dub.
3.> Windows Movie Maker 2 (Last Resort)

-> Skipping Bad Portions: Use file spliters and combiners(lotta patience needed) + Virtual Dub or Windows Movie Maker 2(Las Resort)

i hope i cud do justice to ur questions.......


freshseasons.....

i have not tried Apple n Real lossless........But remember the main diff between lossless n lossy. Lossless Compression is something that when decoded is mathematicaly, not only similar but perfectly equal to the orignal i/p. Whereas Lossy Codecs make use of various methods, to compess the main being Psychovisual Redundancy, i.e. The limitations of the Human eye or ear, whatever the case be to encode and compress. So  if u really want compress stuff dont use them. Lossless Codecs are for video pros who wanna save a little space(cos they dont give really good comprssion). For most people who maily encode video to save space, Lossy codecs do really well and r getting better by the day.....As i had mentioned earlier VP62 is really great for noisy video or u can even use DivX 5.2.1 Pro With Preprossing set to a higher level and psychovisual enhancement set to slow. Also reduce the key frame interval to 120s for a more accurate o/p.

-> 1 GB can be compressed a lot, but i cant answer that question with u giving me more details like the format, after the firewire trasfer, the res of the video etc. Usually 45 minutes of video if, it is very clear, n u compress it using VP62 @ 400k and keeping the o/p res at 384x288 shud give u a file size of less than 200MB with a really good quality!!! Try it n feed me in with the results......Oh yeah and don't forget to compress the audio too, you can use DivX WMA @ 64k or Lame mp3 @ 128k...


----------



## theraven (Dec 24, 2004)

hmm
id rather use AC3 codec ...
if ur sure u wanna compress the file and keep then AC3 is the best during playback !
DVD quality sound on ur dvix/xvid/otherwise compressed video
ofcourse this could be just a waste for captured video !
but if u are encoding movies which still have their 5.1 channels in it ... for eg. during ripping and encoding ... encode using AC3 and see the diff
using mp3 in this case is actually just throwing away 3 channels of audio !


----------



## maverickrohan (Dec 24, 2004)

oh yeah, AC3 is really good, but only for movies which have noticible audio variations in the rear two channels. If u observe the 3 front channels(left, centre & right) can be accounted for in stereo simply by:

left = left

centre = left + right

right = right

The rear two channels of the 5 channel audio are accounted for in stereo mp3 in the following way:

rear left =  rear left + reverb + echo -> added to the left stereo

rear right = rear right + reverb +echo -> added to the right stereo

....thats exactly what #1 DVD Ripper does when u encode the audio using its Dolby Surround Enabled.

Also, adding 3 extra channels to encoded video increases the o/p video size quite a bit....

And not everyone has a 5.1 speaker system  

Try it out n lemme know what u think of it.....


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks MaverickRohan . I will surely give it a try . Tough i have these days found that with my DVD writter i can afford having 4.5 GB of data on DVD written. 
  Still its fun to store the backup on harddisk and giving it a try. Yaa one thing i found I was always using Windows Movie Maker 2 . How will you rate it against Pinnacle or Other software .
    Thks in advance.


----------



## maverickrohan (Dec 24, 2004)

Windows Movie Maker is very basic, something u shud use for casual editing. It has very Basic Features & good options for setting the video o/p but nothing for the audio.

If u wanna dabble in wma/wmv, purely for encoding, use Windows Media Encoder, it has got loads of features for audio n video as well.......

Pinnacle, Ulead, Power Director are more pro than Windows Movie Maker 2 and allow u to do many more things n work with more formats. Use these and spend more time with them to create videos of Movie quality!!!  

Another bad point about Windows Movie Maker is that is selects really low audio bitrates while encoding by default n that deteriorates the o/p audio a lot...... 

other thing i noticed(dont know about others) whatever video o/p I select, my o/p video always has significantly reduced sharpness compared to the input....beats me!!!


----------



## gamefreak14 (Dec 25, 2004)

Maverickrohan...absolutely brilliant post there...simply one of the best posts I've come across in a long time...Gr8 to have you here!

Anyway....I have a small doubt, might be off topic...is there a way of umm...hacking (u know the right word!) WMAs DRM ...I've a couple of songs I downloaded long back...but the problem is that they were protected by DRM (the new one, not the old one) and I'm not able to listen to a single one of them...Any help is appreciated!


----------



## maverickrohan (Dec 25, 2004)

Even though wma 9.1 is the best codec out there, the main reason, people don't like it cos of the DRM protection. Even though its the best i dont rip music with it cos of the DRM c r a p, and people r dumb enough to enable the option of protecting their wma/wmv with DRM thru WMP.

I had never tried it but I looked it up just now, try these links:

All provide various methods of unprotecting wma/wmv files....

  *members.home.nl/icq99/unfuck/index2.htm

  *home.wanadoo.nl/lc.staak/freeme.htm

  *www.zittware.com/Products/CDMaster32/Tutorials/CopyProtected_WMA_to_MP3.html

These r the three best links, the first two are better n direct, try those first......


----------



## gamefreak14 (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks for the help....I'd tried out unf***k a long time back, but I'd guess I should try out the other ones....


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 28, 2004)

very nice ! An amazing post if I may say so with plenty of detail. I am keeping this as a reference point for my movie making tools. Hope u dont mind!


----------



## maverickrohan (Dec 28, 2004)

icekoolz->

not at all dude, if fact if u have any doubts abt nything else u can pm me or post them here itself, im always watching this topic


----------



## quad master (Feb 16, 2005)

I know this post is old but i cant keep myself from thanking maverickrohan for his excellent first post.

I am sure trying On2 VP6 for encoding a few samples 
I always loved to use a codec that provides Quality with Compresion.

I never used to install VP3/6 Codec from the Klite Codec Pack
After reading your thread i am for sure going to use in in my future 
encoding but i feel the time required for compression is a bit more
than Divx and Xvid.


----------



## quad master (Feb 16, 2005)

I have now tried On2 VP6 and found out that the compressions + Quality
is really awesome. I have become an instant VP6 Fan.

Is there any hardware Divx DVD Player that has also got support for VP6
Codec.

I have encoded a sample of 30Sec with 688 x 288 resolution.

and the size with Xvid Codec is 10MB approx with AC3 Audio
I encoded it with VP6 and the size is 2.8 to 4.5 MB with AC3 Audio

I used the following settings for VP6
Bitrate:- 300/350/400/450/500
One Pass - Best Quality
Stream from a server CBR
Progressive
Noise Reduction - 0
Sharpness - 7
Rest Default
And the quality is awesome.

I feel 500Kbps is gr8 for DVD Ripping.


----------



## GameAddict (Feb 16, 2005)

*Thanks for the info!*

Hi MaverickRohan,

Thanks for all the info! Keep up the quality of your posts!

Bye!

GA


----------



## maverickrohan (Feb 17, 2005)

thanx 4 thankin me   

U can try encoding in 1P-Good Quality rather than 1P-Best Quality.........

It gives nearly the same quality as Best quality with the time required almost the same as DivX/XviD...thats a huge improvement.........


----------



## maverickrohan (Feb 17, 2005)

about the hardware VP62 player............the On2 site talks about VP62 being easily implemented in commonly available DSP Processors.....it depends on the popularity of the codec n bussiness prospects of h/w vendors...whether they'll make h/w VP6 Players


----------



## quad master (Feb 18, 2005)

Hope so that they support the beautiful VP6 Codec in there 
hardware player and someday we might see a VP6 HW Player


----------



## rollcage (May 8, 2005)

*Thanks for the info dude!*

Thanks for the info dude!   .. ....thats a good review
lately ..but i couldnt stop myself from thanking u for ur excellent first post  



			
				maverickrohan said:
			
		

> if u have any doubts abt nything else u can pm me or post them here itself, i m always watching this topic



i will definitly try VP62.  
i hav gone through many threads ... n found VirtualDub & VirtualDubMod as good rippin softwares.
i wanna know ... 
Whichone you think is the best rippin SW?  & if you can  provide the link for that!.
Also i cant find the proper download location for VP62 codec ..plz. give that.


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 8, 2005)

rollcage said:
			
		

> Also i cant find the proper download location for VP62 codec ..plz. give that.


You can get it here *www.on2.com/software/vp6_decoder.exe


----------



## Charley (May 8, 2005)

klite always


----------



## theraven (May 8, 2005)

klite is a rippin software ?
what are u answerin to ?


----------



## Charley (May 9, 2005)

Klites codecs for video. raven


----------



## maverickrohan (May 9, 2005)

i cannot believe it...........this thread has resurfaced after almost HALF A YEAR.............  

Anywaz

@drvarunmehta
the link u have provided is just the link for the decoder n not the codec as a whole..

CO-DEC stands for ENCODER-DECODER

now since VP62 was a really good product n was doin well On2 have decided go commercial with it.......so u cant download the Encoder officially

K-Lite Codec Pack is the best codec pack where u not only get VP62 (encoder-decoder both)

but also DivX WMA audio codec for ripping the audio in videos......@ 64kbps! it gives u amazing quality with really low filesizes which then allow u to increse ur video bitrate........

Another trick about K-Lite Codec Pack is that if all the codecs uv installed on ur comp dont show up in ur encoding softwares like VirtualDub or #1DVD ripper.......goto k-lite codec pack->Config->codec tweak->clear VIDC entries....

@rollcage
diff between VirtualDub n VirtualDubMod is that the former only supports MPEG1 whereas the later supports MPEG2 as well...

Another worthy encoding s/w is AimONE....its very stable n supports many formats..........

But when it comes to tweaking videos VD rocks.......


----------



## club_pranay (May 9, 2005)

i'll go for DivX 5.2.1 Pro!! amazing clarity with very less space!!!


----------



## imcool (May 10, 2005)

personally, i like mpeg-4 for portability and h.264, but now that you've said the nfs2 videos were vp62, i'll try it out.


----------



## maverickrohan (May 11, 2005)

well divX 5.2.1.........does give better quality compared to divx 5.1.1 but only at bitrates above 500kbps.....

when u wanna rip 2:00 hour to 3:30 hr long movies to fit on 1 CD(700MB)...DivX sux........

n VP62 gives amazing quality for low bitrates...... n at high bitrates VP62 is as good as the real...


----------



## rollcage (May 11, 2005)

maverickrohan said:
			
		

> i cannot believe it....this thread has resurfaced after almost HALF A YEAR....


THE REASON WAS>>>>>

1. I want to know the proper link to download the codec,
I POST THAT SO THAT EVERYONE CAN GET THAT LINK, WHOEVER READ THIS THREAD.

2. Was u did tell the VP2 codec came the best, but how u did n u
didnt tell the best sofware which is most compatible to VP6 codec.

3. MOST IMPORTANTLY 
    UR SIGNATURE


> Find out Which is The Best Video Codec?....And how to encode video the right way..!! ----->>>>>
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11772


every post that people see of yours bound to see it man.

I does thought that, and replied for these reasons.


but 
i want ur help little bit more,


i knew about codec stuff.

i tried using >>> No1 DVD Ripper

alongwith VP62 Codec

i hav read the Help file 

n i got how to rip,

thing but could nt understood was the detail that settings have

1.Defult volume?

2.Does the .avi file can be copied on normal cd
if so then does it playable as dvd movie on hifi systems

3.wat should be the resolution.

4.temporary bufer n wat is special optimisation

5.wat is ASPI, i installed but duno wat it is

6.why the Audio Setting for .avi dont show WMA

7.The Setting req to be done for VP62 Codec (a diff tab opens)
and
 it also has a option to Browse to the settings file.

I know this is lot of questions
but couldnt understood those.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 11, 2005)

Well, whatever, try encoding to Nero Digital H.264 AVC, it kicks everything out of the compotetion even DivX for DVD, & a lot better then H.263 for TV recordings


----------



## Santosh Halemani (May 12, 2005)

Then where do I find k-lite codec pack. I used to do it with my fav divx. Now change is the step to advancement.  

Also tell that how do u compress audio from a movis?
 Is it by extracting audio with virtualdub and then convert it and then attach it using Dr. Divx right?

Which is the best codec for audio then? bla bla bla answer me. tHANKS........


----------



## Charley (May 12, 2005)

I have lots of video files download from kazaalite. Most of them work, but some dont work but the formats are avi, mpe, mpg, asf. I have klite codecs but that doesnt also seem to open the files. What can be done to view those files. 

BTW which is the best codecs, which opens all formats? Please provide the link for download


----------



## theraven (May 12, 2005)

best codecs which opens all formats ?
nonono
a codec will work only for a file with the specific codec used to encode it
as in if u have an xvid avi
the xvid codec ONLY will be used to decode it not the divx
and so on n so forth
afaik ur video is corrupted thats all i can say
atleast try uninstallin and reinstallin ur codec back


----------



## rohanbee (May 12, 2005)

well this is a very very informative thread. I never ventured out anything beyond divx but i think i would like to try out some new softwares soon.


----------



## Charley (May 12, 2005)

@Raven - I tried that but it still remains the same. It doesnt open the file at all. Maybe the file is corrupted then.


----------



## maverickrohan (May 13, 2005)

@achacko
Firstly uninstall all the codec uv installed on ur comp...

The, install K-Lite Codec Pack from www.free-codecs.com 

It will also install a codec info tool called G-Spot, right click on the file u cant play n then open it with G-Spot.... then try the render option in G-Spot...

N ya, do post the results from G-Spot here...i'll try to figure out whats wrong....

@rollcage

1.Defult volume? 
Well many DVDs have a low volume, so most of the DVD rippers have an option where u can amplify it...Set this to 5-7 depending on the orignal volume of the DVD....try ripping 5-10 minutes of the video n then play it back to test the loudness of the audio...

2.Does the .avi file can be copied on normal cd 
if so then does it playable as dvd movie on hifi systems 
NO!!! 
A *.avi file is not a video or audio fromat but just a container similar to *.dat for MPEG1 VCD format...
But u do get some DVD players that can play DivX n XviD files with MP3 used as the audio codec. VP62(or for that matter most of the codecs) can also be implemented the same way but the H/W players(which use h/w DSP chips) r not easily available in the market.

3.wat should be the resolution.
that depends on the length of the movie n the orignal resolution(n quality) of the DVD/VCD/MPEG?(whatever)....I have posted a suggested resolutions chart at the beginning depending on the aspect ratio of the orginal.....this is slightly tricky n mostly u shud always select a slightly lower res than the orignal when u wanna compress video 

4.temporary bufer n wat is special optimisation 
It is the amount of the vob(mpeg2) stream #1DVD ripper buffers in ur RAM or page file(depending on the size of ur RAM) to avoid continous running of ur DVD ROM for 2 to 5 hours.....
Spwcial optimization is the Instruction Set the s/w selects at the core CPU, level, depending on the CPU u have(AMD,Intel..)

5.wat is ASPI, i installed but duno wat it is 
An ASPI driver is required for digital audio extraction (DAE) . Windows 95 or 98 comes with the ASPI manager pre-installed, while NT does not. To tell if you have an ASPI manager installed, look for a file called WNASPI32.DLL in your Windows system directory (c:\windows\system or c:\winnt\system32 are common locations).#1 DVD ripper comes with ASPI driver for win32 V4.7 .After installing #1 DVD ripper you can find it in the start menu group of #1 dvd ripper.

6.why the Audio Setting for .avi dont show WMA 
cos wma is a propritery M$ codec....
U can use DivX WMA v2 @ 64kbps instead...its the same thing hacked by DivX......during playback it uses the same decoder as the M$ WMA...but u cant use it with #1DVD ripper...as it has lame MP3 encoder inbuilt.

7.The Setting req to be done for VP62 Codec (a diff tab opens) 
and 
it also has a option to Browse to the settings file.
Explaing this will take a huge amout of space....
basically when u wanna rip a DVD, u usually wanna compress it to the size of 1CD (700MB).....so ur supposed to select a bitrate which will compress whatever length the orignal DVD to 700MB......to do this u get many bitrate calculators.....but these r designed for DivX n XviD.....to use the same for VP62 just reduce the bitrate they give by 20 (eg. supp u get 680kbps....set 660kbps in the VP62 settings) .........most of the other settings r given on the first post.......content = progressive...sharpness=7 NR=0....Automatic keyframe = enabled....Keyframe every 120s...etc.
undershoot target = 90%...
Adjust quantizer : Min=4 & Max=5


----------



## maverickrohan (May 13, 2005)

oh n that browse for the settings file is there cos u can save different settings n use them agian without having to make them again


----------



## Charley (May 14, 2005)

@ Maverick - I tried the reinstallation again, but in the folder "Tools" there is an icon as Gspot Codec Information only and I clicked on that and opened the file it showed information of the file, but some asf files didnt show anything & when I opened it by the player option in it a message popped up that ur OS is out of resources .. Why is that happening ?

For your information I tried opening it after exiting  Gspot and opned thru the Quick time Media Alternative it opened but not the asf files.


----------



## maverickrohan (May 15, 2005)

asf file.....hmnnn ....u shud have said that first...

Windows Media ASF View 9 Series......

Download this tool ..... G-Spot is for *.avi & not for ASF

u'll get the above tool on the Microsoft Site....

its a similar tool like G-Spot.......try that on ur ASF files n then tell me the results.......


----------



## Santosh Halemani (May 17, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, the divx is not putting  audio after it ripps .vob into .avi. What is the problem i tried every thing unin divx and it didn't work. What the hell is with divx(1.02).


----------



## maverickrohan (May 17, 2005)

dude....divx does not put audio into ur avi file...n BTW u gave very little info for me to answer ur question completely...........

plz specify which s/w u use to rip DVDs n what settings u specified etc. etc. n whats DivX 1.02??

u get XviD 1.03 n DivX 5.21......Dudehhh!!!


----------



## Charley (May 18, 2005)

maverickrohan said:
			
		

> asf file.....hmnnn ....u shud have said that first...
> 
> Windows Media ASF View 9 Series......
> 
> ...





This wouldnt work on mine as my OS is Win 98. Gimme any other soln


----------



## maverickrohan (May 19, 2005)

hmnnn dudeh............  even an asf file can have any codec embedded within it or i guess it might be protected............if i had the file onmy comp i wud be able to diagonise better but since u cant even use Windows Media ASF View 9 Series on ur comp i dont even know the internals of the file........so the only solution is G Spot n how it renders it..........or try updating ur DirectX to 9c, which i guess it already must b..........anywaz, otherwise chuck it........BTW which video is it????????/


----------



## icecoolz (May 19, 2005)

rohan...I have a different problem. I am currently using Nero to encode my existing movies to DVD format. Now the movie which I am trying to encode has audio ia AC3 format in 5 channels. However no matter what I do with Nerovision it always encodes in 2 channels and hence I loose audio quality. I have installed all the necessary plugins as well for nero and yet this issue comes up. Any idea whats going on ? Is there an alternative to Nero to encode movies to DVD format.


----------



## Santosh Halemani (May 19, 2005)

Aila   , man what is that Dr.divx 5!!!!. Man put me the site u get it and here is what i do ot rip.
1. First copy the dvd file on my hard d .
2. Then open the Dr.Divx and specify the options and rip the file from location i saved the dvd on my hard disk.
3. Then what i burn them.
                                                  I have done this many times and it has worked and now it all got busted bro tell me waht u do.
                                                     And tried the k-lite codec and even vp6 it is good.But still don't get the sound in hte avi output! :roll:


----------



## Santosh Halemani (May 19, 2005)

And dude, i have seen the Dr.Divx showing the audio on the file and i have ripped many times and i have seen the ripped mpeg-2 file to avi. Now how is that?   

Exactly tell me how u do it?................................................


----------



## Santosh Halemani (May 19, 2005)

Hey bro u think i have divx1.02 codec?  dude i am talking about the Dr.Divx 1.02 encoder man not the codec. U see it's latest version on the chip dvd. I exactly don't know the version.

I have ripped about 5dvd's of each 8gb of movie and never faced a problem.


----------



## Charley (May 19, 2005)

maverickrohan said:
			
		

> BTW which video is it????????/



They are some video files of Cannibal Corpse live performance on stage.


----------



## maverickrohan (May 20, 2005)

@hemlani
dude............if u wanna talk abt Dr. DivX..........u shud specifically write Dr. DivX.................n not just DivX..................cos if u write just DivX....everybodys gonna think ur reffering to the codec.............

n one more thing...........u dont need to COPY the DVD to the hard disk to rip it.........why wud u wanna do that.............u can RIp directly from the DVD.........

N why dont u try using more specialized DVD rippers like #1 DVD ripper..........it has an inbuilt Lame MP3 encoder with Dolby Surround........

Read this thread form the beginning to find out the rest of the things.....

@icekoolz

I got it..... Super DVD Creator --->>> www.alldj.com 

Check it out n lemme know...


----------



## maverickrohan (May 20, 2005)

@halemani
dude........plzz read this entire thread b4 posting.......there is lotta info in it......

@icekoolz

oh yeah, that things gotta AC3 Encoder........so i guess it HAS to work 4 u.......5.1 channels

Happy Encoding


----------



## Charley (May 20, 2005)

@Maverick - Whats the software converter for ASF, u mentioned ??????


----------



## Santosh Halemani (May 20, 2005)

Yow dude, got it.

Ok, here i go...............


----------



## maverickrohan (May 20, 2005)

@achacko
the software converter......now if that means a converter which converts *.asf files into other video formats...

Then AimONE is the best.........infact it has many formats supported........try it out...!!!


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (May 21, 2005)

btw,hav any of u guys tried the nero digital codec?,the quality rox & the encoding speeds r way better than any other codec.


----------



## icecoolz (May 21, 2005)

ok more questions. Earlier what I did with Nero was this. Encoded the movie into a DVD format and stored it onto the HDD. Then used DVD shrink to burn it onto a single DVD as some of the movies were higher in size and DVD shrink gives me the best quality even if I shrink a 9 GB movie onto a 4.3 GB DVD. Does SuperDVD creator do the same? Any ideas ? I do not want to loose out on the quality because of the shrinking.


----------



## maverickrohan (May 22, 2005)

@achacko
the quality of the encoded content does not depend much on the software u use but the MPEG2 codec n its settings in the software..........so i guess SuperDVD Creator will give u the same quality too

@digital brat
hey, could u please post the link from where u downloaded Nero H264....digital codec.......


----------



## Charley (May 22, 2005)

maverickrohan said:
			
		

> @achacko
> the quality of the encoded content does not depend much on the software u use but the MPEG2 codec n its settings in the software..........so i guess SuperDVD Creator will give u the same quality too



Right I will have 2 try that out. 

Lots of softwares stacked up my sys just for asf files.......


----------



## rollcage (Jun 3, 2005)

@maverickrohan
i downloaded some vedios of David Blaine - Street Magic from Shareaza, found that files are in .avi format; however the files appreared to be encoded are vcds, so i tried burning them on cd by nero6.6(have installed the nero mega pack), but couldnt.
wat i want to know is ... Is it feasible to encode the vcd files?


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 4, 2005)

use GSpot to open those files...........it gives u EXACT info about  what those files r........It come along with K-Lite Codec Pack...get it at www.free-codecs.com

after u do that post the results here.........i'll tell u what to do........n how to do it n using what software......

cya till then.......


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 4, 2005)

I never use klite or any other codec pack. All i use is divx and xvid and never have any problems running any movies.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 4, 2005)

hey guys...

   i know its a lame question and has been discussed a million times.. still wanna clear it..

    Can any one give a nice solution and how to convert
1)VCD(dat)
2)DVD(vob) 

 to DivX or Xvid or Avi..


i tried using Dr.DivX ... yeah first it was working alrite..but now its started giving voice lags...i.e voice and video doesnt match...

i even tried using Virtual Dub but even a slight error and this soft..doesnt read that file.. i even used VCD gear but this isnt working on my way..

so it will be gr8 if anyone can suggest an other good alternative or any other good software for these 2 conversions.. 

Format is not the matter just.. reduction in size at least compromise on Video quality... so if u guys have any idea to converting ot to other format by other way... pls lemm know..

A good tutorial abt this. in tut section will be the best anyone can do..so techies give it a thought...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
And yes recently got a new prob..

i just reinstalled my OS win ME...and tried to install K-lite and Nimo codec.. after installing when i tried running .divx or .avi file PC just hangs... dunno why..

haven tried uninstalling it but will reinstall it ..am sure that setup file is OK coz i have installed from it several times... 

anyways any clue why this must have happened ??


 Cheers..
  Dipen


----------



## Charley (Jun 6, 2005)

Delpiero said:
			
		

> I never use klite or any other codec pack. All i use is divx and xvid and never have any problems running any movies.



Really   

Even asf files


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 7, 2005)

@delpiero
dude........DivX n XviD can encode DivX n XviD n can decode DivX n XviD along wit MPEG4

if u have videos in other formats.......u do need codec packs.......K-Lite is the most well mad one.....

@Dipen
A/V sync problems have been discussed in this thread.....try going thru it completely

to rip DVDs use #1DVD ripper.........


```
here goes............ 

if u want 1 movie per CD........this is the way to do it... 

1. Download K-Lite Codec Pack from [url]www.free-codecs.com[/url] 

2. Download #1DVD Ripper from *www.dvdtox.com/ 

3. Install Both 

4. In The K-Lite Codec Pack Tools u will c Nic's Bitrate calculator 

5. Enter The lenght of the movie, the audio bitrate usually 128kbps...n the final desired size..ie 700MB 

6. This will give u a bitrate for say 700kbps........but use 680kbps for VP62 

7. Run #1DVD Ripper 

8. Select the DVD ROM drive.....it will show u all the movies present on the DVD 

9. You will have to rip each movie separately(even though batch mode is allowed as all will b different in length) 

10. in properties....select output as orignal DVD res or something lower as otherwise ur per pixel quality reduces.... 

11. Enable Dolby Surround...select approprite frme rate, depending on PAL/NTSC DVD 

12. Settings: 
Default Volume = 6 
De Interlace: Interplate 
Split Mode: Infinite 
Enable all the check boxes below 

In Output: 
Video Codec for avi: VP62 
Configure: Enter calculated bitrate(eg 650) 
Mode: Good Quality Fast Encoding 
End Usage: VBR 
Material: Progressive 
Sharpness: 5 
Max Keyframe: 120 
Noise Reduction: 0 
Auto Keyframe: Enabled 

Advanced: 
Adjust Quantizer: Min 4 to Max 40 

Misc Settings: 
Temporary Buffer: set it acc to amt of RAM u have set eg. 100MB 
Location: RAM 
Special Optimization: FPU 
Check: Use ASAPI to access DVD Drive 

Size/Bitrate: 
Audio Settings for avi: 
Lame MP3: 128kbps 


Other than that select the Subtitle, the audio channel: AC3 6 Channel/2 channel etc... 

Audio Quality: High 

......see the other stuff...iguess i hvnt missed out on nything
```

for VCD......iv explained in this thread.......

in brief.....

```
convert *.dat to .mpg using VCD gear(fix mpeg errors enabled)

use Virtual Dub to encode
the individual files(depending on no. of VCds) n use VD to join the produced *.AVIs

use VP62 for video n DivX WMA @ 64kbps for audio

use Nics Bitrate calcultor to calc bitrate in a similar way to DVd ripping
```



Never Install 2 Codec Packs OR individual codecs + codec packs.........it srews ur registry

uninstall all the codecs...............

Just install K-Lite Codec Pack n if u wanna install ny other codec, (like x264, H264) make sure they dint come along with K-Lite Codec pack.......

for a clean hang free system:

Start->K-Lite Codec Pack->Cofiguraton->Codec Tweak Tool->Clear VIDC Entries!!!

Happy Encoding


----------



## icecoolz (Jun 14, 2005)

uestion...which is the best .mov to avi converter out there ...commercial or freeware ...anything will do.


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 14, 2005)

AimONE Video Convertor...............VEry Stable n Supports various formats n VBR audio too.......

try it......!!!


----------



## rollcage (Jun 16, 2005)

Wats the bit rate thing all about?
Wat is the kbps rate for good quality back-up of dvd movie?


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 17, 2005)

Bitrates about how mant bits are spent on each pixel in the video

Higher the bits/pixel better the quality....but this is not always the case.............in case of lossy codecs

codecs like VP62/H264 give u very good quality at very low bitrates too

try it out urself..........

VP62/H264 @ 300kbps == DivX @ 600kbps

for DVD ripping it depends on ur final target filesize..say a 700MB CD..then u gotta calculate the bitrate depending on the length of the movie, its framerate(eg. 25fps, 30fps etc.) n the audio bitrate ur using(eg160/128kbps MP3 or 64kbps WMA)


----------



## rollcage (Jun 17, 2005)

like mp3 has bit rate...more the better
i used to consider the video is good if it has better resolution... 
n then it also has frame rate 24fps in case of Pal. 
now the bit rate also defines.
as we go indirectly to get the 700mb size.
 as you reduce the bit rate the the size also reduces.
thereby quality also reduces.
actually i am confusd in bitrate, fps, n resolution all defines the quality of video
n

Have you tried Divx 6, the converter doesnt have settin feature!


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 17, 2005)

i hav tried DivX 6.................n all the settings n features r exactly the same as DivX 5.2.1 codec........its just that the UI is a bit different.....


----------



## rollcage (Jun 17, 2005)

It doesnt have a proper UI....its just  drag n drop........n start ripin.......how to config.


----------



## Charley (Jun 17, 2005)

maverickrohan said:
			
		

> AimONE Video Convertor...............VEry Stable n Supports various formats n VBR audio too.......
> 
> try it......!!!



since u mentioned this gimme a clean link for download. 

Cheers...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 17, 2005)

better then AIMone vide oconvertor is xilisoft video convertor, it can convert to & from maore formats then AIMOne even can convert to 3gp


----------



## Charley (Jun 17, 2005)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> better then AIMone vide oconvertor is xilisoft video convertor, it can convert to & from maore formats then AIMOne even can convert to 3gp



What is the link. I just downloaded the AIM.....


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 17, 2005)

*www.xilisoft.com/


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 18, 2005)

hey @gx 

BTW thanx for Xilisoft & ImTOO DVD Ripper too...

I had always heard about them but since i have like loads n loads of Video Conversion softwares i dint feel like downloading them just for the heck of it...

ImTOO DVD Ripper is exactly the same as #1 DVD Ripper in all aspects .............ImTOO just has one very usefull feature which #1DVD Ripper does not...

i.e. Luminisance Adjustment..........u can brighten up dark DVDs 

Hey BTW, the one feature I miss a lot in DVD rippers is that none of them have an in built cropper like VirtualDub or DivX have............N since I never use DivX to rip DVDs a cropper is what i miss the most.........

Nyone come across ny DVD ripper with cropping support please lemme know...Thnx in advance..........


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 18, 2005)

@indy

I wud defy not recommend DivX for quality....
DivX is only gud for portability as nowadays u get DivX implemented in DSP proccessors which r used to make h/w DivX players like the Mitashi one in the indian market.....

For VCD ripping........
VCD Gear 3.56 + VirtualDub 1.6.7 ==THE WINNING COMBINATION...........
it cant get better than that.............

For DVD Ripping.........
ImTOO DVD Ripper
You shud just know all the settings well n how they affect ur output.....

AimONE n Xilisoft Video Converters for VIDEO TRANSCODING if I may put it that way...
Both r gud.......Currently downloadin Xilisoft.....
But been using AimONE for more than a year......Rock Solid n Stable n supports all formats execpt *.3gp.......

Il tell u abt their comparison little li8r............


The Bitrate for encoding depends on what o/p filesize u want......eg. 1  700MB CD-R

just read this thread again to c how to FIX ur bitrate.......for a particular codec/video input....

right now the Best Codecs r VP7, H264/x264, VP62 & XviD(but u gotta play around more with its settings for good results....defaults rnt good enough)..........


----------



## Charley (Jun 18, 2005)

maverickrohan said:
			
		

> For VCD ripping........
> VCD Gear 3.56 + VirtualDub 1.6.7 ==THE WINNING COMBINATION...........
> it cant get better than that.............



Is it necessary to have both  ???


----------



## rollcage (Jun 18, 2005)

maverickrohan said:
			
		

> I wud defy not recommend DivX for quality....
> DivX is only gud for portability as nowadays u get DivX implemented in DSP proccessors which r used to make h/w DivX players like the Mitashi one in the indian market.....


Why not??
Many Dvd players support it!



> The Bitrate for encoding depends on what o/p filesize u want......eg. 1  700MB CD-R


it comes to for for a Eng movie-600kbps n for hindi-400kbps apprx.

So, we can acheive a good quality OR it is better to rip Dvd in 2 x 700 MB CD-R  ?



> right now the Best Codecs r VP7, H264/x264, VP62 & XviD(but u gotta play around more with its settings for good results....defaults rnt good enough)..........


Which 1 should be used for good quality rippin??

XviD is the reverse of DivX How they are related.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 18, 2005)

Indyan said:
			
		

> I am still alittle puzzled.
> Suppose i want to rip a 2 Cd VCD into 1 cd what software should i use and what encoder(format).
> Also if i want to rip 1 DVD to 1 CD what woul you recomend?



XviD

To rip DVD to CD - 

Download and install the latest Xvid codec from here - 
*www.koepi.org/xvid.shtml
get version 1.1.x beta

Get Gordian Knot Rip Pack (front end for ripping+encoding) from here - 
*sourceforge.net/projects/gordianknot/ 

Download and read this excellent Gordian Knot illustrated guide - 
*www.rita.lt/guides/GKnot%20ILLUSTRATED%20GUIDE%20(DVDtoAVI)%20v.12%20by%20dap%20&%20js.zip

This has instructions for both DivX and Xvid ripping using GK. I prefer Xvid for single CD rips.

-Keith


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 19, 2005)

@achacko

VCD Gear + VirtualDub 1.6.7

Yes it is necessary to have both as they r used to do 2 different things....iv written abt this b4 but i'll reiterate...

In a VCD MPEG1 evcoded video is packed in a *.DAT container which also contains redundant information.........

If u directly encode *.DAT files or *.DAT files renamed to *.mpg ->> U get major A/V sync problems in the Encoded File...

VirtualDub Uses a Very Sensitive MPEG Parser and does not accept MPEG files with even the minutest of errors...

Now u use The DAT->MPEG function along with "Fix MPEG Errors" in VCD Gear to get a clean MPEG file which u use as an Input for VirtualDub...

Steps:

1. Use VCD Gear to Directly Copy the *.DAT files to *.mpg files converting them on the fly..

2. Open VirtualDub n Open this MPG file

3. In Video->Filters
Add Resize Filter n Set output to 384x288(Bicubic A=1.0) Use The Cropping tool to    visually crop the Video for a perfect FIT!!!

4. Use The HSV tool to correct Brightness, Contrast n Hues....Visually

5. In Video->Compression
Select VP62 as ur Codec:
Mode=Good Quality Fast Encoding
Set Material as Progressive
End usage=VBR
AutoKeyframe=Enabled
Keyframe Every 120s
Noise Reduction=0 to 3 depending on ur input
Sharpness=5
Select Bitrate ....After Calculating(depends on ur movie length n desired filesize...use ny Bitrate Calculator to do this....but for VP62 use Calculated Bitrate-20)

Advanced Settings:
Adjust Quantizer: Min=4 & Max=40

6. In Audio->Enable Full Processing Mode

7. Audio->Compression
Select DivX WMA 
Select 64kbps stereo(for video) as the bitrate

Thats It.......

Now depending on no. of MPG files that make up the movie mostly 2-3 VCDs make up a movie

...Go on adding this job to job control...
Finally ul have 2-3 jobs......when ur done adding all the MPGs 
Then Start n VirtualDub does the rest!!!!!




@rollcage


			
				rollcage said:
			
		

> maverickrohan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ur funny mann
I have written DivX is implemented in H/W n is hence more portable.......
N u have written exactly the same thing..(many DVD plyers support it)  


You cannot generalize 600kbps for english n 400kbps for hindi
There r many 2.30 to 4 hour English movies...!!!

U use ny of the various bitrate calculators avilable to get the exact bitrate which will give u the exact desired Filesize(say 700MB).....BTW XviD & DivX have Bitrate Calculators InBuilt!!!


VP62 & XviD r the best codecs u can use now
XviD's default settings rnt good enough......i'll give u the best settings(which also make the codec 2 times slower) in my Codec Settings Thread..
But The No. 1 on my list is:

*VP62*

XviD ---MIRROR---> DivX 
Well the original DivX 3 was nuthing but a hacked version of MS MPEG4 v3
Even the UI of the codec was the same...

Then The creator of the DivX 3  Codec joined DivX Networks n they crated DivX 4 which is an Open Source Codec

XviD is an OffShoot of this DivX 4

XviD is still free whereas DivX went commercial after DivX 5

Thats the story in brief..........U wanna know more just visit www.doom9.org

@ Indy
Ur VCD question is answered above

Ur DVD question is answered in this thread too....







P.S. > As far as VP62's encoding power is concerned............trust me you can easily fit in a 4 HOUR movie (eg. Cleopatra, The Ten Commnadments, etc.) ONTO a 700MB CD with quality almost as good as the orignal VCD/DVD....

Iv done it...!!!  8) 


Oh yeah n VP70 beats H264 based codecs at lower bitrates  
And at higher bitartes almost All the top Codecs r good....so it does not provide a good ground for competition anywazz....


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 19, 2005)

@gx

Hey Iv got a   BIG SHOCK    yesterday cos of u.....

U suggested ImTOO DVD Ripper n Xilisoft Video Converter...

Well heres what happ.

I downloaded both......then i went ahead n downloaded Xilisoft DVD ripper too...

N guess what..................when i installed Xilisoft DVD ripper.........IT WAS EXACTLY THE SAME AS ImTOO DVD Ripper...only a different skin n Different Names.........even the goddamnn ICON is the same...even the version no. 2.0.52  

N to add to my trouble installing both these softwares on ur system at the same time makes it unstable........
I opened Xilisoft DVD ripper n closed it n i thot it looked exactly the same as ImTOO so i tried opening ImTOO DVD ripper but it wudnt............n nor wud ny other program on my comp.........n guess what..........even Task Manager took 30 secs to open.........

N there was the culprit vconvert.exe still running in the processes.....UNTERMINATED............

I dont know whose copied whoum but from the name it looks like ImTOO has copied Xilisoft   


n about Xilisoft Video Converter............IT SUX

U cant encode *.avi's using codecs installed on ur system but only inbuilt into the s/w...........n they have the shitiest codecs there

n it gives n option for DivX n guess what u can only use DivX 4 n there is no option to change the settings.........

I dint like the UI at all

Just cos it supports *.3gp doesnt mean its good...........
N its not stable too.............many a times it never encoded at all...........it crashed n left a 128KB file with no video as the output


AimONE Rulz ........... MANN!!!............Very Stable n supports VBR audio(as i/p) too

Very neat interface...........chk it out...!!!


----------



## Charley (Jun 19, 2005)

@Maverick, tks let me chck it out.


----------



## Santosh Halemani (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey fellows i tried this one the auto gordiant knot and i bet it is the best i have seen and yes it takes time but it gives the best results it is good.


----------



## rollcage (Jun 21, 2005)

*img204.echo.cx/img204/7651/screenshotdvdrip2is.th.jpg

It took 4 hours to rip a 2.03 hour movie... how much time you get.

I used the following setting:

VP62 as Codec:
Mode=Good Quality Fast Encoding
Material as Progressive
End usage=VBR
AutoKeyframe=Enabled
Keyframe Every 120s
Noise Reduction=1
Sharpness=5 
Bitrate = 632kbps

Advanced Settings:
Adjust Quantizer: Min=4 & Max=40 

Despite being on a latest processor.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jun 22, 2005)

the nero digital codec is now available as a seperate codec from www.nerodigital.com


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 22, 2005)

rollcage said:
			
		

> *img204.echo.cx/img204/7651/screenshotdvdrip2is.th.jpg
> 
> It took 4 hours to rip a 2.03 hour movie... how much time you get.
> 
> ...



Wow! That's slow. I see from your screenshot that you're encoding at 13 fps . Try Xvid for speed. On my previous system (much slower than yours), I could get sustained speeds of 27fps with Xvid (using GordianKnot).

Now, I have no experience with VP6 based codecs, but I had a feeling they where faster.

Keith


----------



## bendre123 (Jun 22, 2005)

i think divx5.2 is  better.
i think nearly all movie will run with the help of it


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jun 22, 2005)

XVid has better quality than DivX.


----------



## Santosh Halemani (Jun 22, 2005)

No man, xvid and divx r both the same almost, i have noticed no change in the autogordian knot soft.


----------



## Charley (Jun 22, 2005)

@Maverick - It does work.. 

Cheers


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 22, 2005)

Santosh Halemani said:
			
		

> No man, xvid and divx r both the same almost, i have noticed no change in the autogordian knot soft.



*www.doom9.org/codecs-104-1.htm

-Keith


----------



## Santosh Halemani (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey Keith Sebastian
 ur signature came from movie Kiss of death right?  
Man i encoded to divx movie from it's dvd file. It is a good movie.  

And xvid is not that good with the players and it gives the same vedio as that of divx. Unless u specify the same size of the output file


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 23, 2005)

Santosh Halemani said:
			
		

> Hey Keith Sebastian
> ur signature came from movie Kiss of death right?
> Man i encoded to divx movie from it's dvd file. It is a good movie.



Actually I got it off the album Tease - The Beat Of Burlesque. Big fan of jazz, especially anything from Verve.

*www.vervemusicgroup.com/product.aspx?pid=11265&ob=bf&src=vmg

-k


----------



## Santosh Halemani (Jun 24, 2005)

Oops! actually it is different,
"Whatever doesn't kill u makes u stronger" 8)


----------



## Santosh Halemani (Jun 29, 2005)

Specifications friend?


----------



## manmay (Jul 2, 2005)

hey all
i tried a few of the codecs discussed here.
n i must say that vp62 was really great and surely better than divx 
but i have a few quastions?
 i have  noticed 1 thing that when the video is compressed using virtual dub the results r far betterthan that of the #1 dvd ripper.
while compressing the video from dvd using dvd ripper i kept the bit rate at 400kbps andthe resolution at 720x576( same as input)..the quality was not satisfactory......... also even by increasing the bitrate to 500 or 600kbps the quality of the video didnt improve much.
for this frame size what should be the ideal bitrate to achieve a video quality equivalent to dvd video?
is there a method for ripping the dvd using virtual dub. ( which i think is far better than any other) 
also is vp7 better then vp62.?
i am getting fps of 5-7( approx) while convertingthe video in vp62 codec for 720x576 frame size
i am using celeron 2.8 ghz 320 mb ram
am i gettting normal performance ?
pl comment?
thanx
manmay


----------



## Biplav (Jul 2, 2005)

has anybody tried nero codec for psp players?
thats mp4 format.
well let me tell u this is one hell of a compression
i got a movie downloaded from the net (mpeg)which is bout 1.41 gb
and the same movie ditto quality ,evrything exactly the same at 197 MB in mp4 format!!!!
isnt that gr8? 

3 movies on 1 cd??? without any viewable loss in clarity or sound???
but the problem was it didnt play on my system.
i installed ace codec and then uninstalled it and installed k_lite codec pack(full)
but all in vain.
it still didnt play.
VLC player played it though but with lost frames.(too many actually)
i got nero show  time then. and it just played it smoooth and fine.
that was a big surprise for me to see the same quality in such noticiably low file size.
well
u can encode in that(mp4) format too with nero recode.
well if u are confused than this is not the mpeg(mp4)format.
its a format for playing videos in psp (play station portable )players
there is a codec though that can play mp4 files in media player.which i ofcourse found out of late(thanxs to DRgrudge),but still found nero recode much more suitable to encode and view the files.
check it out and tell me ur opinions.
heres the link to get nero recode and showtime
well if anybody is in to encoding constantly, then plz encode it in that format and tell me.
heres a guideacrobat format)
 *www.videohelp.com/download/NeroRecode2_PSP.pdf


ftp://ftp.us.nero.com/NVE-3.1.0.11.exe


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jul 2, 2005)

biplav said:
			
		

> has anybody tried nero codec for psp players?
> thats mp4 format...................
> 3 movies on 1 cd??? without any viewable loss in clarity or sound???
> but the problem was it didnt play on my system.
> ...



Well, most probably you used Nero AVC which is a H.264 based codec. Uninstall all filter packs and use FFDShow (directshow filters) to play. BTW it plays all formats. 
*www.afterdawn.com/software/video_software/codecs_and_filters/ffdshow.cfm

About PSP (I still don't have one, damn  ) try this instead - 
*www.pspvideo9.com/

and a good article here - 
*www.engadget.com/entry/1234000980024404/

Cheers,
Keith


----------



## Biplav (Jul 3, 2005)

i have the ffd show codecs.
the mp4 movies played in media player then. but nero show time
showed better quality.
i ll try out the psp video.
btw i use xilla psp video converter.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jul 5, 2005)

Indyan said:
			
		

> I tried vp7!
> It is amazing.Simply amazing.
> But i have a feq questions.
> Virtualdum doesnt like AAC or Mp3 Surround(i have it installed) in the supported audio compression codecs list.Is there any way to use AAC or Mp3 surround?



avimuxGUI is what you need. Encode audio seperately and mux later. NanDub is a good option if you're using AC3, VBR Mp3 and Ogg Vorbis audio.

NOTE: AAC is not optimized to be contained within an AVI. If you want multi-channel audio you're better off with using the AC3 track as it is. Or, re-encode to a lower bitrate using BeSweet and AC3Machine.

-Keith


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 13, 2005)

my votye goes th the best "divx helium"


----------



## Charley (Jul 14, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> my votye goes th the best "divx helium"



not upto the xpectation, it doesnt quite recognize a hell lot of formats.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jul 15, 2005)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Now i am having a few problems.
> I tried ripping Lakshya.but the output was pretty pixaled.
> I ripped it at 300kbps with vp7 using virtuabub at a res of 384x288
> 
> *img330.imageshack.us/img330/4443/lakshya40518324mg.jpg



Firstly - I'd stay away from VP codecs due to lack of any standard compliancy. Go with x264 instead which is free and based on MPEG4 AVC (IEEE code - H.264). Works with VDub and I'll search and provide download links to the VFW implementation if you require.

Regarding your problem - I don't see no problem as 300Kbps is borderline. Try upping the bitrate to 500 Kbps for your res. This assuming you're ripping from DVD. i.e. hollywood studio quality dvd's, not 3 movies in one disc pirated Indian discs.

Edit -

Looking at your res, I'm guessing you're using PAL VCD as source. This means the source is already pixelated. Remember video encoding's golden rule No.1 - SH1T IN SH1T OUT

Your aspect ratio is wrong. The face looks elongated. Try VirtualDub > Video > Filters > Add > Resizer > 384x216 Lanczos3 

Important - Before doing this get rid of the black bars, to improve encoding efficiency.
Video > Filters > Add > Null Transform ; then hit Cropping button on Filters window and fiddle with X,Y offsets to crop black borders.


-Keith


----------



## slugger (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm encoding my *.mpg 2 *.avi using VirtualDub using d DivX 5.2.1 Pro Codec. In d options I found certain settings whose significance i'm not aware of. I'm listing out those settings and the value dat i selected in brackets. Plz tell me wat do these settings do and wat must be their ideal value while encoding files to try and mantain VCD quality file. I use a bitrate of 350 -500 kbps depending upon d file being encoded

D settings

Psychovisual Enhancement [slow]
Source Pre-processing [Normal]
Interlacing [Progressive Source]
Encode mode [1 pass] other option dat i not tried r - Multi Pass 1st pass, Multi Pass nth pass

Also I'm encoding d audio @128kbps [avg bitrate] using d lame codec
plz comment


----------



## maverickrohan (Mar 6, 2006)

Psychovisual Enhancements:

All Lossy codecs use this technique to compress video..........what it means is; since the human eyes cannot see everything and there are certain contrasts which they are weak at etc. So to achive high compression rates codec use the technique of Psychovisual Redundancy where in the codec tries to identify what the Human eye can diffrentiate & identify and what it cannot.......based on some studies in Image processing........it uses these to remove many details and use the bits gained from that to make the other things which the human eye can very well see more prominent.....

Fast means for video with predominantly fast moving images...action

Slow is for video with predominatly slow moving images ..panning scenes

Source preprocessing:

This is mainly used for Noise Reduction if ur Video is Noisy (video captured from a TV Tuner Card, VHS Tapes, etc.) It basically tries to minimize Noise by doing some Preprocessing in the Single pass mode.

Interlacing:

This is a technique used to compress video even more....as u know Video is made up of scan lines in each frame n the entire video is comprised of many of these frames being displayed one after the other.....
Some video sources are interlaced eg. DVD VOB Files

What it means is each alternate video frame will have alternate scan lines......so when video is played at around 25-30fps the human eye cannot really determine this anomally & percives the video to be smooth........

But when u transcode video & the source is interlaced & u dont de interlace the resulting video can have jaggies because the encoding app thinks teh source is progressive but it actually is interlaced........

One more thing is, many codecs give the option of De interlacing within the Codec, eg: VP70, VP62, DivX, etc. and De Interlacing Filters are also provided in Virtual Dub, #1 DVD Ripper, etc.....You can use it from anywhere...........

Multipass/ N-Pass/ 2 Pass Encoding:

This is used by the Codec to create a reference file depending on which it will create the final video...........It helps the codec identify teh distribution of teh bitrate along the length of the video.......

For eg: If u specify a bitrate of 700kbps, does not mean each and every frame will be 700 Kilo Bits.......Some frames which require less like still scenes, panning etc. will require less, but action scenes withs blasts, car chases etc, will require more............So the encoder will distribute the bits according to its findings made in the previous passes, so the final result is more accurate...........

Lame @ 128 is good............but Id suggest using DivX WMA @ 64kbps...it gives the same quality.........

One More suggestion..........for DivX & XviD encoding use Auto GK, unless u wanna use the various Filters of VD......cos AGK allows u to use VBR Lame MP3.........


----------



## slugger (Mar 7, 2006)

I've been facing a bit of a problem with Virtual Dub. While encoding a file 2 divX format, Virtual Dub selects the file to be encoded till that portion where pixellation starts, even if the pixellation is for only 30-40 seconds. The subsequent portion of the video is not made available for encoding. How can i make Virtual Dub selcet the subsequent portion of the file for encoding


----------



## maverickrohan (Mar 7, 2006)

Try using VCD Gear to convert the MPEG to MPEG with fix MPEG errors........

Otherwise use AGK


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 7, 2006)

maverickrohan said:
			
		

> Otherwise use AGK



How do u change the settings in Auto Gk..coz the other day..i converted a file recorded by me thru TV in Mpeg 2 format...i was as big as like..37 MB for 2 min so when i converted it converted to 16 MB...which isnt that effective.... so i was in doubt to how do i change the setting so as to compress it fair enough..

Any ideas on which settings should i use.. to get the optimal Compression and Quality both...(Source is from TV as i said...)


----------



## slugger (Mar 8, 2006)

i try 2 use DivX WMA Audio 2 compression standard for compressing d audio @ 64kbps stereo 44KHz, i'm unable to hear d sound. can anybody please tell me wat 2 do.



			
				Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> Important - Before doing this get rid of the black bars, to improve encoding efficiency.
> Video > Filters > Add > Null Transform ; then hit Cropping button on Filters window and fiddle with X,Y offsets to crop black borders.
> 
> 
> -Keith


i tried doing dat and cropped all d black bar along d Y-axes but in d process of encoding the file d one dat used d filter had a bigger file size than d one dat did not, all other settings remaining same. so is it very efficient??
*img219.imageshack.us/img219/2346/nulltransform7mo.gif


----------



## runeet (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey I hav many low res misscelleneous videos which i would like to make high res is there any particular encoding software coz i tried dr div x but it did not work


----------



## rollcage (Apr 6, 2006)

runeet said:
			
		

> Hey I hav many low res misscelleneous videos which i would like to make high res is there any particular encoding software coz i tried dr div x but it did not work



Thats not possilbe all 

even though you can do it easily with almost any software 
.. but there is no use 
.. bcoz it will be just zooming the video 

 The quality will not increase.


----------



## jay4u (Apr 16, 2006)

nothing beats rmvb..... REAL MEDIA VARIABLE BITRATE CODEC for smaller res movies.... but for higher res movies definitely go for xVID or WMV.....


----------



## maverickrohan (Apr 25, 2006)

@dipen
In AGK, you can target File size & set it to 5MB for a 2 minute video, and keep a fixed width of 384(VCD Standard) & let it choose its own audio or choose VBR mp3 @ 64/96kbps.........additionally you can access hidden settings by pressing Ctrl+F9...Frankly speaking, for transcoding, video captured via TV tuner, use VirtualDub MPEG2 with VP70 & DivX WMA V2

@slugger
Th reason why u remove the black bars: when u have black bars, it creates a high contrast region between the black & picture areas wher ul end up wasting bits.....if u remove it, the bits will be used more effectively in the picture frame only........the final filesize discrepency is not due to the filter u selected but due to incosistensies in the codec, as  u r using one pass...

@runeet
There is a solution.....to have good quality @ high res u will have to use a powerful codec like VP70 @ at least 500-1000kbps in Virtual Dub.......in the video filters use, "presise bicubic A=1" in the resize filter.........if u wanna increase the resolution to a very high one, u will have to do the entire encoding 2 or three times.......
eg. 160x120 -> 384x288 -> 640x480. If u directly do, 160x120 to 640x480, it will give u really bad results......


----------



## parthbarot (Apr 28, 2006)

Xvid is the best ASP codec...Gives maximum qulaity in low bitrates also...

i have compressed 5 to 8 full movies with it...and also compared the results with DivX one...Found Xvid better...

and for more comparisions... goto www.doom9.org
u will find Xvid the best one in ASP codec..
In AVC codecs, x264 of VLC is best..www.videolan.org


----------



## netgautam (Apr 28, 2006)

dix is da best as it gets integrated with most of the media players.


----------



## maverickrohan (Apr 28, 2006)

netgautam said:
			
		

> dix is da best as it gets integrated with most of the media players.


 
 What do mean.........it gets integrated with most media players..........a codec has nothing to do with getting integrated with any media player................Codecs are installed in Windows\System32 & use Direct Show "quartz.dll" to get rendered onto your screen............

All VFW codecs integrate with all players..............And DivX is just famous because of its name & cos it was the first MPEG4 Derivative which was good............

Today DivX is worse than XviD, H264, Real, Quicktime, VP62 & VP70!

And for low bitrates DivX sux...........nothing can beat VP70 for low bitrates..........for high bitrates above 1K, even the original MS MPEG 4 V3 is good enuf for resolutions upto 640x480!

See This:

*www.on2.com/technology/on2-difference


----------



## parthbarot (May 1, 2006)

Indyan said:
			
		

> I agree. vp7 rockz.
> Only thing is that it is damn slow.



i also agree but x264 AVC codec is better then vp7...as it is fast also anf gives max quality at lowest bitrate..i hace tested it on my PC...found it good..
so we can use xvid/x264 for encoding movies...


----------



## rohitm_001 (May 2, 2006)

From where do we get the VCD Gear and COmbiMovie softwares that have been suggested for converting .dat files?

What ratio of compressed file to new file can be achieved?


----------



## parthbarot (May 3, 2006)

goto www.doom9.org, www.free-codecs.com and www.videohelp.com...

u will get all tools and tutorials needed...


----------



## maverickrohan (May 3, 2006)

Id suggest....do not use CombiMovie.......it results in A/V Sync issues in some cases.....

Just encode the MPG Files seperately & then merger them using virtualDUb by setting Video & Audio = Direct Stream Copy, & File -> Merge AVI Segment


----------



## rollcage (May 20, 2006)

maverickrohan said:
			
		

> @runeet
> There is a solution.....to have good quality @ high res u will have to use a powerful codec like VP70 @ at least 500-1000kbps in Virtual Dub.......in the video filters use, "presise bicubic A=1" in the resize filter.........if u wanna increase the resolution to a very high one, u will have to do the entire encoding 2 or three times.......
> eg. 160x120 -> 384x288 -> 640x480. If u directly do, 160x120 to 640x480, it will give u really bad results......


 So u are sayin we can actually have good quality high resolution out of low resolution.(i doubt that) 
but generally the bitrate is low .. how can u improve that.

2. whats the best way to remove the black bars

3. Can u give me a easy user guide to virtualdub

4. Here is the Gspot screeni of the Dvd rip I have .. 
*img122.imageshack.us/img122/1141/dfsdaf7qm.th.jpg

It doesnt play in WMP, 
and VLC plays it .. quality is good .. but doesnt ffd the movie properly!


----------



## raymar2k (May 21, 2006)

thank you for a very informative start to a new thread. i learnt lots of new stuff reading through your post.


----------



## maverickrohan (May 22, 2006)

fishy screenshot.........

What is FFmpeg 0.4.9?
What did u use to rip?
Why is it showing the Bitrate as 2?
And Quality Factor as 0?

Post one more screenshot after clicking on MS A/V button on the bottom left..

Ur screenshot shows that there is something wrong with the codec installation on ur machine........it plays on VLC as VLC uses inbuilt codecs.......where as WMP uses codecs installed in ur System32 folder.........

just try n uninstall all codecs from ur machine.....then only install.......K-Lite Mega Codec Pack.......!!!

Then take the screenshot of G-Spot after clicking on the MS A/V button!!!


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (May 24, 2006)

wow, what a superb start!
keep it up!!!


----------



## maverickrohan (May 24, 2006)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Maverik how do i rip dvd to vp7?



You can use any of the DVD ripping softwares.......i used to use #1DVD ripper, but the latest version crashes while connecting to VP7..so just try some other softwares....

Visit www.free-codecs.com or just google DVD ripping software


----------



## maverickrohan (May 25, 2006)

#1 DVD Ripper does detect the codec but it has some problem.......infact I used to use it for VP7 but the newer versions have some bug.......all the other On2 codecs work fine with #1 DVD ripper including VP3 & VP6

Use Magic DVD Ripper...u can google it and download it.....as most of the DVD rippers out there it is similar in functionality to #1DVD ripper...it has no issues at all with VP7!


----------



## maverickrohan (May 25, 2006)

as i keep sayin...i have tried most codec packs.........they aren't well built n stable(they screw up ur syetem)........K-Lite Mega is is the most optimally complete & stable codec pack.......just do a custom installation without ffdshow n add DivX Audio & all the On2 codecs.......its theeeee Best.......I cudnt live without it


----------



## maverickrohan (May 28, 2006)

well now....the audio problem has got nothing to do with the video codec...its a problem of the software.........

just try any other ripper...or try to get ur hand on an old copy od #1DVD ripper or try Super DVD Ripper


----------



## maverickrohan (May 28, 2006)

no it does have a Lame MP3 encoder...u might have missed it.......i use it nowadays....


----------



## maverickrohan (May 29, 2006)

noise reduction is only to be used incase the viseo is not clear or has artifacts....example...video captured via TV tuner......it overlaps few frames n smudges the noise....

so if ur video is clear, dont use it...itl look weird......because movement will get obscured......


----------



## rollcage (May 31, 2006)

Sorry dude .. for late reply I got busy .. n after this update here.. reply notification was off.



			
				maverickrohan said:
			
		

> fishy screenshot.........
> 
> What is FFmpeg 0.4.9?
> What did u use to rip?
> ...


_What is FFmpeg 0.4.9?_ 
.. I dont know yaar
_What did u use to rip?_ 
.. downloaded 
_Why is it showing the Bitrate as 2?_ 
.. Thats the first thing that I noticed in it. thats the prob

_just try n uninstall all codecs from ur machine.....then only install.......K-Lite Mega Codec Pack.......!!!_
-After reading ur thread .. How can I hav two codec pack .. I do hav only one K-lite-Mega-Codec-Pack-1.52


*img268.imageshack.us/img268/2357/bb29wi.th.jpg


----------



## maverickrohan (May 31, 2006)

Like i said, ur codec installation has gone haywire.......

In K-Lite Codec Pack in Configuration, there is something called as Codec Tweak pack.......just run that n clean ur registry n all the codec settings.........if that does not work........some codecs or codec pack uv installed b4 has badly screwed ur registry............

first try this n lemme know...


----------



## rollcage (Jun 1, 2006)

hmm tried thats not the case. bcoz its not running on other PC also.
and  all other divx video files running fine

What i think is there is a prblem in Divx movie 
.. cant we use some software to fix the divx errors?

Also I want to know which is the good software that covert the various kvcd(variable bitrate) n normal mpeg movies into dvd video, so that they can be burned on dvd-r.


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 1, 2006)

There is AVI Fixed which comes along with K-Lite Mega, but it does not give positive results everytime...

About KVCD..gimme some time...have work now...


----------



## rollcage (Jun 1, 2006)

Is there any other except one in klite pack, it didnt worked.

and

on i dont need exactly of KVCD, but a software that can convert the VCD video to DVD video .. so that I can burn more movies on single dvd-r
 MPEG or AVI to DVd .. that gives good results


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 1, 2006)

Why dont u use Nero Burning ROM to burn the DVD....it has an internal encoder...it will convert any video u give it to DVD format before burning...and its better...if u use something else..nero might not accept that format n reencode anywaz...


----------



## rollcage (Jun 2, 2006)

oh yes Nero is always there ..but I thought one 1 which can make 2 movies into single dvd or so .. 
Nero burning rom cant do that see this
*img409.imageshack.us/img409/2830/1317jn.th.jpg
the vision express 4 isnt good

There must be some good softwares..
also how do the pirates put 2-3 sometimes 5 movies on a single dvd


2. The Divx file problem is still there, AVI fixer didnot correct it


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 2, 2006)

i guess it can.....that error message is asking u to put DVD complaint files...which are already encoded.......

The pirates put 4 movies in 1 DVD using 2 techniques

1> Using VCD MPEG encoded files with 2 channel audio @ 384x288 res @ 1150kbps as a DVD

2> They use Dual Layer DVDs..which are more than 8GB in size......


----------



## rollcage (Jun 3, 2006)

I hav some with more than that resolution n 5 channel audio in it.
anyways
What software for that?


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 3, 2006)

Like I said...either that OR

They use Dual Layer DVDs which can contain more than 8GB of video content........and even if the res is high the bitrate is slightly low...

it can vary from 2 to 4Mbps

n u need a DVD-R which is Dual layer n a writer cable of writing it! I dont have much idea about the software


----------



## vignesh (Jun 6, 2006)

I like ogg


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 6, 2006)

Even I like OGG........but its an Audio Codec, not a video Codec.......

Just for futher info, The makers of OGG are making a video codec too......its called Theora...It is nothing but an advanced version of the On2 VP3 Codec...which was made Open Source by On2 few years back.

I would love to have OGG in my videos too, but there is'nt good enough native support for it...


----------



## rollcage (Jun 12, 2006)

1.Hey dude I havnt found any solution to that divx file error yet.

2. Tell me good mpeg to xvid converter,
Tried No.1 dvd ripper doesnt support mpeg file.
&Aim One Video Converter does .. but It is not giving good quality n also audio video sync prob.

3. I have one video which is in vp62 but it needs deinterlace, how to do.
Yes .. i think it wasnt done at the time of ripping.


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 12, 2006)

for mpeg to avi use Virtual Dub... its the best...!!!

VP6 has an inbuilt deinterlace filter if thats what u mean...if u have an avi video which is interlaced natively, its fine, but if its interlaced after encoding, ur video is screwed forever!!!


----------



## rollcage (Jun 13, 2006)

the virtualdub .. is not taking the full video .. it says some error 
while Parsing Interleaved--
run the vcdgear.. still it comesup with this error


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 13, 2006)

hmnn..i know...thats a very irritating problem.......u can try AutoGordianKnot ... ul have to use XviD or DivX only... but its worth a try as it is has a more efficient MPEG parser....


----------



## rollcage (Jun 28, 2006)

Can we rip more than one video file or que more than one task in virtualdub 

btw can you give some pdf guides, etc. to know more about ripping videos
n advanced settings of codecs


----------



## Pathik (Jun 29, 2006)

hi rohan pls tell me wich is d best converter to convert dvd(vob) or vcd(dat,mpg,avi) files to vp62. divx and xvid...... thx and wat settings to use 4 max. compression with average quality


----------



## Pathik (Jun 29, 2006)

hi rohan pls tell me wich is d best converter to convert dvd(vob) or vcd(dat,mpg,avi) files to vp62. divx and xvid...... thx and wat settings to use 4 max. compression with average quality............


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 29, 2006)

For VP62/VP70 use VirtualDub for MPEG/MPEG-2 & Magic DVD Ripper for DVD/VOB

For DivX/XviD use AutoGordian Knot for MPEG/MPEG-2/DVD/VOB

Settings for VP62/70 for High Compression & Decent Quality are:

Video Resolution: Max Width: 400 (i.e. 384x288 for 4:3 video & 400xXXX for other aspects) 
Bitrate: 256 to 512kbps
Mode: 1 Pass Good Quality
Encode Speed: 2-3
Sharpness: Depending on Your Input (0 for Clear Video)
End Usage: VBR
Noise Reduction: Depending on Your Input (0 for Clear Video)
Material: Progressive
Auto Keyframe: Enabled
Max Frames Btw Keys: 120

Advanced:
Adjust Quantizer: Min 4 to Max 40


----------



## Pathik (Jun 29, 2006)

isnt there any common converter wich is an all2all converter and works decently with all formats.......


----------



## Pathik (Jun 29, 2006)

isnt there any common converter wich is an all2all converter and works decently with all formats.......


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 29, 2006)

first of all ... why r u making twin posts with the same question ... 

The ones I mentioned for VP62/70 are common to all ... 

But AutoGordianKnot is specially designed n optimized for XviD/DivX, so it is better to use AGK for XviD/DivX


----------



## Pathik (Jun 29, 2006)

so u mean virtual dub shd do the job.....nd my browser,s cache not workin properly...dats y the twin posts.... som mod pls del them..nd thx rohan


----------



## maverickrohan (Jul 3, 2006)

u dont need a mod to delete them, click on the edit/delete button n do it for urself .... 

N yes virtual dub will do the job, but not for DVDs


----------



## siriusb (Jul 6, 2006)

How come no one thinks highly of rmvb? It's fast becoming the standard for small sized, dvd quality video (atleast in p2p).


----------



## maverickrohan (Jul 6, 2006)

RMVB is gud but its not that open ... it has its own container n stuff ... n not too many tools for encoding n stuff ..

If u know any do let us know about it ...


----------



## siriusb (Jul 7, 2006)

I use RealAnime and Easy RealMedia for backing up dvds and tv serials. I use these apps at their default settings and it's enough to retain the hdtv quality while providing good compression. I am sure you can compress more if you tweak them enough.


----------



## maverickrohan (Jul 7, 2006)

ok ..will give them a try ... thanks for the info


----------



## rollcage (Jul 8, 2006)

maverickrohan said:
			
		

> For DivX/XviD use AutoGordian Knot for MPEG/MPEG-2/DVD/VOB



Can you please tell us .. What are the various options in AutoGK .. Do 
..
There is no option to slect the Resolution .. what is this Maximum or Auto Width mean?

&

why cant we choose the Bitrate for XviD .. 
what is the Quality % states?


I have VCDs of GodFather 1 & 2 in 3 parts each .. I want to take back of those.


----------



## siriusb (Jul 8, 2006)

^Check the official site's guide:
*www.autogk.me.uk/modules.php?name=TutorialEN


----------



## maverickrohan (Jul 10, 2006)

yeah, you can do that ... my explanations would have been similar ... !!!


----------



## rollcage (Jul 19, 2006)

Ok guyz .. I read that Tutorial earlier too ...
But now I got that .. AutoGK works a little diff waythan others like  #1DVD Ripper .. or other converters that require all Advanced Setings to be filled in properly
Auto GK .. is good ... Gives good results at low bitrates
Specially the Lamemp3 Beta converter it uses .. to compress the audio ..

AutoGK is little tricky but as I said good... works better  than Aimeone Video Converter & other I have used.

The one thing that diff in it is 
.. u dont put the Bitrate in t .. but the %
.. % is the rate of quality  .... which it actually uses by decreasing the current bitrate in e.g MPEG file 30% will still give good resuts in XVID 

but I recommend using the Desired size Option instead
in MPEG-1 is just put the 1/3 size of the original in the Desired size box. 

.............

The thing which is very annoying in AutoGK 2.7 is 
...you have to press CTRL+F9 for Advanced Setting
for each n every file need to be converted..for setting the FPS .. which it takes at default to 23.9fps..so for PAL it need to be put at 25fps
&
very important..Aspect ratio...It takes 16:9...whereas..our most VCD  files are 4:3..so It need to be put at Original or 4:3...other wise Output becomes bad.



			
				siriusb said:
			
		

> How come no one thinks highly of rmvb? It's fast becoming the standard for small sized, dvd quality video (atleast in p2p).



Is it better to get the videos in rmvb than xvid from p2p .. 
(If the size is same) rmvb gives better resolution in same bitrates?
&
Can we easily convert rmvb to other format ..
bcoz Virtualdub doesnt take it, n Standalone player dont have rmvb support


----------



## siriusb (Jul 23, 2006)

rollcage said:
			
		

> Is it better to get the videos in rmvb than xvid from p2p ..
> (If the size is same) rmvb gives better resolution in same bitrates?


The rmvb file size will usually be in 300 to 400MB range, while the xvid movie from which it was encoded from (yes, most rmvbs are re-encoded ones) are around 700 to 800MB. It will have the same resolution though. Any release from a repectable encoding guy (like NDR) will be indistinguishable from the xvid version of the same movie, guaranteed. But, just like an xvid, an improperly encoded rmvb will have ghosting/smearing/moving blocks in them.



			
				rollcage said:
			
		

> Can we easily convert rmvb to other format ..
> bcoz Virtualdub doesnt take it, n Standalone player dont have rmvb support


There are a lot of rmvb converters around. I never converted rmvb to avi, so I can't name any one app. But a simple google should turn up tons of them.

Most ppl are of the opinion that rmvb is only suitable for anime encoding because rmvb tends to smooth too much and produce smoothing artifacts. Maybe at low bitrates. But I've never had problems with my encodings. I use it to store quite a few films onto one dvd. And they are all DVD quality to boot.


----------



## rollcage (Jul 23, 2006)

I meant .. between 700Mb RVMB & 700MB XviD from the same high quality source... RMVB will be better
like .. these ..rmvb  & xvid one is 720*320 & other is 480*280 .. bcoz source are different.
& Yes you are right...if its a release from a popular group like axxo for XviD, TUS for KVCD, its good ...the same way NDR .. does in RMVB ... it bound to be good, 
NDR generally converts either directly from DvD or High Quality Xvidrip.
but on TS there are very few .. NDR releases .. where is they generally release . i think at Demonoid.


----------



## go_gamez (Jul 23, 2006)

which is the best software that can be used fr *.avi conversion..it should have very very good video.  clarity..when encodoin from original dvd/vcd..and should also be easy to use..dont mind if it is paid version..also can i convert to *.avi using vp6 codecs ??


----------



## maverickrohan (Jul 24, 2006)

Auto Gordian Knot gives u very good results & it is free....

Among the paid ones Magic DVD Ripper is good

ImTOO DVD Ripper Platinum Edition is good too!!!

Yes you can use VP6 & VP7 for *.avi


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 24, 2006)

I do not know if anyone has asked this question here.....I want my all video files in format so that i can burn them on my DVD and play on my DVD player....
I have videos in .avi, as minamp media file, .Xvid, so can u tell me to what format i have to convert them so that i can burn them on DVD and play on my DVD player....any free , trial version will do, also if any good burning(if needed) ????


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 24, 2006)

hey does anyone know how to play .vp6 files like in nfsmw.i have all on2 codecs and k-lite pack but it does not play


----------



## maverickrohan (Jul 25, 2006)

@winrulz
For that you basically need to convert the files to MPEG2 (DVD VOB Files)...

You get many softwares which can do that ... just try googling (avi to DVD) for DVD creators ... I guess Nero might also do it with its inbuilt encoder (it used to do it for VCDs) but havnt burnt a DVD myself so dont know abt it as of now ... 

@ratedsuperstar
*.vp6 in NFS UG UG2 & MW are VP6 encoded files put in a custom container but you can try this tool:

*www.edgefiles.com/files/20963.html

@rollcage
AutoGK is made for simple use, that why u need Ctrl+F9 to access its advanced settings, and it has an Autocrop tool, so there is nothing like 16:9 is the default

And about the 23.97 being default, i dont think so, it uses Nandub which is a implementation of Virtual Dub, and it basically outputs the same frame rate as the input ...


----------



## rollcage (Jul 25, 2006)

then .. why is that .. when I press CTRL + F9
It has 23fps, & 16:9 as the choosen option .. if its not default then why
Also ... some video gets currpt or go wrong .. if i dont change

&

Can u tell a little abbout x.264 & h.263 plz.


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 25, 2006)

which is the best AVI to DVD format  convertor, winamp media file to DVD format converter, XDVid to DVD format convertor with quality maintained???


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 29, 2006)

thanks maverickrohan.Can you also tell me how to play .ipu(ps2 video) files and .ads(ps2 audio) files


----------



## yash (Aug 18, 2006)

very sorry people because I recently discovered this thread and sincerely read 3 pages of it before I decided my tiny brain cant take more. just gonna go ahead and pop the question and I`ve already apologized for this.

I used super video converter (because it was already installed on my pc for converting videos for mobile) and cyberlink power director(for editing home videos) but none of them show the option to encode in vp62 or vp70 and I do have k lite mega codec pack installed with the "maximum" preset I believe. are these two softwares 'not compatible" or something with this encoder? will I HAVE to install vcdgear?


----------



## maverickrohan (Aug 19, 2006)

VP62 & VP70 are fully VFW compliant codecs, so they show up in most of the softwares (unless a software is made in such a way that it works only on few codecs) ... 

When you are installing K-Lite Mega Codec Pack just make sure that you manualy select VP62 & VP70.

VCDGear is just for converting *.DAT VCD MPEG-1 files to *.mpg the right way ... it has nothing to do with anything else.

I think what you were referring to is VirtualDub ... and now the latest version of VirtualDub can import directly from *.DAT files, so u dont really need VCDGear as such!!!

Yes .. having VirtualDub is a big Plus ... its a good software!!!


----------



## yash (Aug 25, 2006)

ok I`ll try virtualdub and see if it supports vp70/vp62 because I have reinstalled k lite but still total video converter,super video converter AND, media coder that came with this month`s digit dont show option of vp62/70

edit: I tried virtual dub but I am not even able to load the xvid encoded file to virtualdub its giving me error could not locate decompressor for format xvid(unknown) when I have k lite codec pack installed and I can watch the video in media player.
__________
what media converting software should I use to be able to encode in vp70/vp62?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 3, 2006)

what about my question maverickrohan?


----------



## ashwinram (Sep 3, 2006)

Core 2k is cool. try that out


----------



## yash (Sep 4, 2006)

ashwinram who are you answering to?


----------



## Kenu (Sep 15, 2006)

How Do I convert .. flv to xvid 

so that I can transfer the You Tube videos to my Cell ??
The Smart Movie Converter doesnt take flv


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 17, 2006)

one know how to resize videos using vp7 and some times vp7 does not compress using the normal 35-40kBps video data rate.if virtual dub shows some error like video not properly joined mostly for vcd files this rate shoots upto 80-90KBps.how can i get the normal 35-40 rate.


----------



## yash (Sep 17, 2006)

@kenu : you can try total video converter. it has option to convert flv videos into different formats. the meg4 formats dont work with nokia phones I dunno why(I have tried preset and custom setting videos on my E60 but real player says unable to play clip) so your best bet would be .3gp


----------



## wanderer (Sep 20, 2006)

In my opinion mp4 is the best. Very fast and and quality is very good too


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 21, 2006)

hey where can i get the on2 avc audio codec. please don't tell any codec-pack.
i want a separate download.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 21, 2006)

www.on2.com


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 25, 2006)

I couldn't find it on that site.if you've found it give me the direct download link.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 19, 2006)

c'mon guyz this topic is dying.we need some answers.


----------



## maverickrohan (Oct 19, 2006)

hey ... really sorry but ... i cud not find a place to download the On2 AAC ... even i wanted it but i cud not 

you can use the other AACs ... like the Nero AAC if u like ... or the 3ivX AAC encoder ...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanx Maverick you're great.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 25, 2006)

I installed 3ivx aac codec but it does not show up in audio codec list in virtual dub.
also,is there a beta version of VP8 or some of that sort.


----------



## maverickrohan (Oct 26, 2006)

3viX does not show up in Virtual Dub for reasons unknow to me, but it does show up in WinAVI .... 

I have not heard of any VP8 beta ... if u find out .. please mention it here ...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 29, 2006)

even i don't know abt VP8 but i can't wait for it.is winAVI good?


----------



## maverickrohan (Nov 10, 2006)

WinAVI ... has never worked for me ... it normally hangs in the middle of the encoding process 

Even Im looking for a good ALL Format Video Encoder/Transcoder which has some additional filters like VD .. but havnt been able to find nay yet


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 27, 2006)

have you found it i so please let us know and plz tell me how to set the audio bitrate in winavi coz when i select a audio codec and click on settings after choosing the codec it displays the video codec settings so i have to then decrease the bitrate in VD after completion also suggest me a good mov,rm,rvmb to avi with codec selction software


----------



## maverickrohan (Nov 28, 2006)

for ur first question ... no i havnt found any software which combines multi formats & the filters of VD

I liked WinAVI cos it has a basic cropping n resizer filter ... but it has never worked for me ... it always hangs no matter what version i get n on which comp i try ... 

About another multi format converter ... u have AimONE Video Converter ... but the audio format is fixed as 128kbps mp3 for avi


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 2, 2006)

it even corrupted my codecs.Also which filter mode for the resize filter mode shuld i use.

and how can i convert the audio from ea's NFSCarbon .vp6 files i've converted it to avi but it's 6channel audio plays very slowly(i mean the tempo) and is not supported by any audio codecs plz help dude.


----------



## maverickrohan (Dec 5, 2006)

for resize u shud use Presize Bicubic (A=1)

BTW which s/w did u use to convert *.vp6 to *.avi .... lemme know ...

Also for converting 6 channel audio to 2 channel the DivX WMA codec does it internally ...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 5, 2006)

i used the batch file from edge-files.com that u had suggested earlier also even divx wma v2 doesnt play properly the audio still runs at 1/10th of it's original tempo


----------



## maverickrohan (Dec 6, 2006)

tell me ... u said that it is six channel audio and it plays very slowly ... 

how did u know it was six channel ... ?

if you could fiind that out you can definately find out which codec was it originally encoded in ... ? ... so lemme know

and even after converting it to DivX WMA it plays slow there must be a problem with the way it is structure of the *.avi file is getting made in the end of the conversion ...

If that is the case transcode the generated avi file in VD ...

This is a slightly complicated process ... 

First of all open the file in VD n check its file properties ...

See whether the duration of the audio n video are same ...

if they r not then thats where the problem lies ... players usually always play the video at the correct speed and force the audio to play at any speed ...

Use Direct Stream Copy for Video

the in audio u need to reencode using advanced filtering ...

in the advanced filters there is a streach option where u need to mention the amout u want to streach the duration of the audio as a ratio (+ve or -Ve ) based on whether u want it to play faster or slower ... when u r doing this u will see th new duration ... and u gotta match this with trial n error to the duration of the video ...

Then ur transcoded avi will play fine ... 

but first lemme know the audio codec used?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 9, 2006)

dude it is easy to know the type of audio and video codec used simply right click on the video and select properties then click the details tab there i found out that the audio was 6 channel and it was PCM


----------



## maverickrohan (Dec 10, 2006)

hey ... i know how to do it in many ways n i know it is easy ... but the reason i asked u that is cos i wanted to know how did u find out & mainly what codec it was ... actually it is really hard to believe that the videos in NFS were 6 channel PCM ... 6 channel Yes ... but PCM ... naah ... there must be some problem ... PCM takes up a lot of space ... it find it hard to believe that the videos are encoded using one of the best proprietery video codecs(VP62) and the audio is 6 channel PCM ... do u know even if it was just 2 channel PCM it would be a large percentage of the file size ... 6 channel PCM would be more than 50% of the file size of the video ... nopes .. its not possible ...

what might have happened is that u might have encoded it using VD using PCM ...

anywaz i dont think i have all the data ... or u have provided me with some incorrect data ...


----------



## ajaykumarmeher (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey dude...Really nice posting.
Will u plz through sme lights on how these video decoder works????


----------



## rajaryan_13 (Dec 23, 2006)

Xvid to me...gives quite decent cmpression to size to qlty


----------



## maverickrohan (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah XviD is good, better than DivX .... 

For more on why to compress video and just to delve in more into the topic u can visit here:

*www.on2.com/technology/why-compress-video/


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Feb 10, 2007)

well , even a dumbhead knows that VP6 is the best codec out there .


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2007)

open source always (xvid)


----------



## maverickrohan (Mar 12, 2007)

i disagree ... on those same lines ... X264 beats XviD


----------



## rollcage (Mar 13, 2007)

Dont know why Auto GK has only xvid by default, they must support X264 too.

Hey Champ is there any way to use VP70 with Auto GK,

2. Some video converters have one option .. convert to MP4, (whats this simple mp4)
also Whats the codec MP4 in dbpoweramp

Regards


----------



## maverickrohan (Mar 13, 2007)

Auto GK has XviD & DivX ... even I hope they make something like AutoGK for VP70 or X264 ... AutoGK rocks!!!

Mp4, simple MP4 etc are basically the Microsoft spec original MPEG4 codec ... 

this had three versions ... mpeg4 s1, s2 & s3 ... 

DivX 3 was a copy of the MS mpeg4 s3 ... u see thats the reason DivX begins from DivX 3 and not 1 then there was open DivX 4 ... then from DivX 5 to 6.5 DIvX is now a proprietary MPEG4 codec.

XviD was derived from Open DivX 4 ... and till date is an open source codec

X264 is an AVC (Advanced Video Codec) ... MPEG4 Part 10

VP70/VP62 has been a proprietary codec always but VP30 has been open source from the past 3 yrs and the the makers of the famous OGG Vorbis audio codec are working on VP30 and have rechristened their version as the Theora Codec (Open Source)

VP62 was adopted by adobe for the now revolutionary and popular FLV1 codec ... i.e. the videos u see on YouTube etc.

Also it is used by EA for all their game videos .. and many more ppl ...


----------



## rollcage (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanx, very informative as always

Yes Auto GK really Rocks .. very easy and right on target. No confusing settings. I thought may be theres a way to add the VP62/VP70 in Auto GK. that way can have best of both the worlds

The other thing that I fail to understand why XviD is over hyped.. and  dvd players arent universal but they show in highlight DivX compatible.
can those player read VP62/VP70 .. !!



> VP70/VP62 has been a proprietary codec always but VP30 has been open source from the past 3 yrs and the the makers of the famous OGG Vorbis audio codec are working on VP30 and have rechristened their version as the Theora Codec (Open Source)


 So VP62 and VP30 are different.. 
its nice that OGG Vorbis makers are going for video codec based on VP30, that means we may have another gr8 codec coming from them to lead.

Ogg Vorbis is quite good actually, I use it on my mobile.. even 48kbps gives good sound.
and their OggPlay application for symbian phones is just gr8 .. it rocks,
havnt found anyother gr8 player than that. makes your mobile a real i-pod. 



> VP62 was adopted by adobe for the now revolutionary and popular FLV1 codec ... i.e. the videos u see on YouTube etc.


 I actually wanted to ask you about the FLV, bcoz I use to write file_name.FLV .. flv as extention to save the YouTube videos using the videodownloader extention, one thing why is the file size large in case of flv, is that so or just looks to be as big.
now I know its based on VP62.


----------



## maverickrohan (Mar 13, 2007)

No there is no way to add VP70 to AGK as of now ...

DivX Compatible means, thay can play almost all MPEG 4 encoded Disks, which includes, DIvX, Xvid, 3viX, MPG4sv3 etc.

XviD is hyped bcos its better than DivX ... and in the world of codecs XviD/DivX r like mp3 ... u see even though wma, ogg, avc, m4a, mp3pro are better than mp3 ... mp3 is still popular ...

N yeah VBR OGG Vorbis is awesome .. i know ... very good quality at 80kbps and for phones etc. 40kbps at VBR is sufficient too!

*.flv is correct it is flash video ... the size directly depends on the encoders bitrate .. after all its video man ...


----------



## memnom (Mar 14, 2007)

why wont anyone tak about BINK? u guys seen the Games into whats used there is BINK try google it IMHO its the best out there


----------



## aj27july (Mar 14, 2007)

XviD is the best.


----------



## maverickrohan (Mar 14, 2007)

> why wont anyone tak about BINK? u guys seen the Games into whats used there is BINK try google it IMHO its the best out there



That is because it is not a very common container. That way even the Real & Quick Time codecs are excellent but they are not common containers and there are very few programs which encode/transcode video to these containers.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Apr 11, 2007)

hey maverick just wanna know that are there any VP7 compatible players available in the market

also vp7 is not very good for sports videos like wrestling coz it even shows the audience which is unnecessory can u tell any settings to compress these types like wmv9 which does it very well

Can't believe all these norons think xvid is the best ! grow up guyz


----------



## maverickrohan (Apr 11, 2007)

Well .. I dont get it ... why is that a bad thing ... if it also shows the main details as well as other codecs and also shows the audience properly, its an amazing thing ... that shows how efficient it is ... 

N well i have no clue if there is a VP7 compatible player .. even il have to chk it out on the net


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Apr 13, 2007)

but wmv9 compresses wrestling videos very well like almost 1.2mBpm it's a waste to see those ppl in the background.

i need that it should be bitrate based compression like in other codecs.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 7, 2007)

i've seen vp72 in gspot codec info tool where can i d/l it


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Jun 8, 2007)

> Which is the Best Video Codec Out there?


 
Are you people talking about 'Delivery Codecs'?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 16, 2007)

guyz it's been a long time will someone try another shoot-out and this time plz post some audio-video combinations

does anyone know why on2 scrapped the idea of making a audio codec it was on it's site last year but now it's all flix


----------



## maverickrohan (Jul 19, 2007)

On2 is a small company, and it is doing really well with VP62 & VP70 ... so it makes more business sense for them to concentrate in an area where they r making good inroads rather that something new ...  

This is how the market is ...

Audio:
MP3 dominates ... WMA is doing well for Microsoft ... after the iPod came in with iTunes and m4a using AAC, things r pretty saturated ....

Video: There wasnt anything much other than MPEG4 & MPEG4 derivatives, and real & QT (which were both AVCs (MPEG4 part10) .... n these codecs werent being used much commercially as in licensed n all ...

Then On2, hits the jackpot with VP62 being used in game videos, the Flash video, skype, etc. ....

Now we have HD coming up ... HD is the next big thing & HD over the net is even bigger n a big challenge for everybody .... now On2 is teaming up with abc and r planning to deliver HD over the web using a highly optimized VP70 variant ... n this is gonna be big ...

On2 r primarily a video codec company n have been developing VPXX codecs from the past decade ... it makes more sense for them to continue doing that ... especially when they r making inroads n becoming industry leaders n getting the recognition they deserve!!!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 22, 2007)

any sights on a vpxx compatible dvd player


----------



## sam999 (Aug 31, 2007)

none,  
           Sorenson codec


----------



## praka123 (Aug 31, 2007)

ogg theora!


----------



## maverickrohan (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah ... Theora is nothing but the revamped Open Source version of On2 VP3


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 29, 2007)

have u returned from the 3rd rock or maybe it's called 30rock now


----------



## maverickrohan (Sep 29, 2007)

Naah ... im always here! this thread's my baby ... Im always gonna keep nursing it! 

I guess it is now one of the most viewed thread on Digit Forums of its kind ... They should gimme a medal for that


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 1, 2007)

i have a problem regarding dark scenes using vp62/vp7 both of them cut out huge detail when used in darker scenes even keeping the bitrate to 300 doesn't work


----------



## maverickrohan (Oct 1, 2007)

300 is low anywaz ... try setting the decompression format in Virtual Dub to YUY2 (Input & Output) ... ul find these seetings in Video\Color Depth ... it also depends on the quality of the input video!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 3, 2007)

one more prob. whenever i convert youtube vids to vp62/vp7 using ur recommended settings at some places the video gets stuck(a little decrease in fps) although i use VBR.

also are youtube vids really in vp62 coz some players identify it as h.263 and is the audio really 8kbps mono coz i have a video which has stereo in it.and how does the audio play fine even though it has such low bitrate and most converters allow for only 16kbps but the result totally sucks.plz explain


----------



## maverickrohan (Oct 4, 2007)

what s/w do u use to convert YouTube vids? ... n yes they r VP62 ... FLV1 ... there are some versions of FLV too ... its called the flash sorenson codec ... n i havnt yet seen 8kbos mono in youtube yet .. i normally see 64kbps mono @ 22KHz ... n that is fine ... WMA Voice which use 4kbps @ 8Khz also sounds good for speech ...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 7, 2007)

i have lots of vids with 8kbps mono mp3 22khz

i use either winavi(directly to vp7) or xillisoft video converter(1st divx then vp7)


----------



## prashant0084 (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Everybody. Thanx a lot form all the great info.  Here is some more info on the same topic from another forum   Question:  In your opinion, what is the best video codec?  Answer:XviD is the best MPEG-4 video codec.  We have compared many examples using WMV9, Xvid and DivX codecs, and came to a conclusion that video created with XviD codec has the best quality.  Let's look at each codec in more detail...  We have compressed a video clip using 3 different codecs with the same settings (resolution: 320x240):  Codec #1: XviD v1.1 - bitrate: 780 kbps, profile: home theatre profile level, single pass Codec #2: Windows Media Video v9 - bitrate: ~780 kbps Codec #3: DivX v6.4 - bitrate: 780 kbps, profile: home theatre profile, single pass   Screenshots:  XviD produced superb video with very sharp detail 	Windows Media Video v9 good quality (comparable with XviD), but video is slightly "soft" with a bit less definition 	DivX average quality: a lot of blocky and fuzzy artifacts around the edges of objects 		     XviD  XviD codec produces industry-leading compact high quality MPEG-4 video. Its quality and efficiency has made it one of the most popular video codecs online. The XviD codec is developed and maintained by a handful of skilled and interested engineers from all over the world. Playback of XviD movies is usually supported in new DVD players nowadays. This codec makes it possible to compress a full-length DVD-quality movie enough to fit on a single CD, while still maintaining high image quality. The video is usually combined with MP3 or AC3 audio.  Quality: XviD maintains good detail, keeps the background and faces smooth. It looks very good when the clip is in motion.  Pros: Free, excellent image quality, support in consumer electronics devices, good encoding speed.  Summary: An excellent choice for playback and for video encoding.    Microsoft Windows Media Video 9  Microsoft's video codec makes vast improvements over that from series 8, and more importantly, the decode stream parameters are now fixed – future iterations of Windows Media Video will make improvements in the encoder, but those will be able to play back on devices that are WMV9 compatible. This has enabled them to find support in several new and a great many upcoming DVD players, digital media adapters, and portable video players.  Quality: WMV9 does a good job as XviD, with about the same level of detail. Usually, WMV9 clips doesn't have compression artifacts around the edges, but video is slightly "soft" with a bit less definition. It looks excellent and the problems virtually melt away when the clip is in motion.  Pros: Free Windows encoder, excellent image quality, support in consumer electronics devices and portables.  Cons: Average encoding speed.  Summary: Though slower, this codec is equal in overall quality to XviD.    DivX  The codec from DivX, Inc is popular online, and has even found its way into several consumer electronics devices. DivX  3.11 alpha refers to a hacked version of the Microsoft MPEG-4 Version 3 video codec, extracted around 1998 by French hacker Jerome Rota (also known as Gej). In early 2000, Rota created a company to improve the codec development. Free versions of DivX Pro before 5.2 typically contained spyware. From 5.2 onwards, including version 6.4, no spyware was included, but Pro version (with DivX encoder) is only available in the form of a paid release.  Quality: DivX isn't quite as sharp as the source material. There are noticeable compression artifacts around the edges of objects - still present when the video is in motion. The background isn't as smooth as it should be.  Pros: Good encoding speed, support in consumer electronics devices.  Cons: Not free (19.99$), average image quality.  Summary: This codec has worse quality than WMV9 and XviD.    Of course, quality isn't the only factor when it comes to personal video encoding. It's a processor-intensive task that can take quite a long time. Let's take a quick look at the encoding time for these three codecs:  780KBit Encoding Times (Pentium 4 3GHz CPU), Clip Duration: 1 min, resolution: 576x320  Codec	Encoding time XviD	00:35 WMV9	00:42 DivX	00:23   Certainly both codecs – XviD and DivX – are fast.    SUMMARY:  The best codecs are XviD and Windows Media Video 9 -- it all depends on your priorities. If you're going to stick to computers as playback devices, the faster speed and excellent image quality of XviD is welcome. If you want to play your stuff on the PDAs, portable video players, and DVD players, WMV9 has broader industry support and is worth the extra encoding time. Both codecs delivered quite impressive image quality.  It's difficult to say whether XviD or Windows Media Video 9 looks better. It's safe to make the generalization that the XviD encoded clips tend to have a touch more detail. On the whole, watching the clips in motion and scrutinizing details over and over, it's hard to recommend one over the other. XviD certainly encodes faster, which can be a real concern when compressing large video clips. WMV9, on the other hand, has found its way into several consumer electronics devices, with a great many more on the way. The XviD codec is also available in consumer electronics devices, but support for WMV9 in DVD players, portable video players, and home media gateways is certainly stronger.


----------



## comrade (Oct 8, 2007)

i cant afford to encode my videos at 780kb/s bcoz file size will be huge dont have patience to upload the encoded file thru my 256kbps connecion

which is the best video codec for low bitrate movies...bitrate around 100-200kb/s


----------



## prashant0084 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Hi

Can anyone tell me which is most space efficient & the most widely supported compression codec (by new DVD & MP4,MP3 players available around). I have heard only of Divx support DVD players. 
*


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 8, 2007)

^^for low bitrate use vp7 and use VBR at 32kbps adjust quantizer 4-40 use 4-50 for even low bitrate.encoding speed 3 for P4 era proccessors or 2 for Core 2 Duo(atleast 2Ghz).

most of my movies are converted like this so  most english movies fit in 140-170 MB.will get much lower size at speed 2 and quantizer max to 50/56.
but vp7 fails for most hindi song sequences where there are lots of people.so hindi movies fall about 250-350 MB.

Note-you'll not get fullscreen quality as xvid or divx but good enough at 1/5 of their size besides at 1.5-1.6 times the resolution the viewing isn't grainy at all.

^DivX,Xvid and MP4 are the same so any player supporting Divx will play them.Compress your files using Xvid and use audio codec as WMA 64kbps(even 32kbps is good enough for normal movies) or ogg 64kbps.
i don't have much xperience using xvid so check the best bitrate or quantizer for your viewing.


----------



## comrade (Oct 9, 2007)

^^ thanks for the info. will try the above soon and let you know the results..

btw youtube supports vp7?


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Oct 11, 2007)

My vote goes to H.264



> The major codecs I tested were:
> 
> DivX 6.2.2
> XviD
> ...


 
And the first post listed x264 also. But x264 is not a codec, its an encoder library(dll files) for H.264 which is used in FFMPEG (and it is open source, anybody can use it)


----------



## Ash HFZ (Oct 15, 2007)

H.264 is the ultimate codec when it comes to compression and features....


----------



## maverickrohan (Nov 2, 2007)

comrade said:
			
		

> i cant afford to encode my videos at 780kb/s bcoz file size will be huge dont have patience to upload the encoded file thru my 256kbps connecion
> 
> which is the best video codec for low bitrate movies...bitrate around 100-200kb/s


As I have said ... There is no codec that comes close to VP70 & H264 when it comes to low bitrate encoding!



			
				prashant0084 said:
			
		

> Hi Everybody. Thanx a lot form all the great info.  Here is some more info on the same topic from another forum   Question:  In your opinion, what is the best video codec?  Answer:XviD is the best MPEG-4 video codec.  We have compared many examples using WMV9, Xvid and DivX codecs, and came to a conclusion that video created with XviD codec has the best quality.  Let's look at each codec in more detail...  We have compressed a video clip using 3 different codecs with the same settings (resolution: 320x240):  Codec #1: XviD v1.1 - bitrate: 780 kbps, profile: home theatre profile level, single pass Codec #2: Windows Media Video v9 - bitrate: ~780 kbps Codec #3: DivX v6.4 - bitrate: 780 kbps, profile: home theatre profile, single pass   Screenshots:  XviD produced superb video with very sharp detail     Windows Media Video v9 good quality (comparable with XviD), but video is slightly "soft" with a bit less definition     DivX average quality: a lot of blocky and fuzzy artifacts around the edges of objects              XviD  XviD codec produces industry-leading compact high quality MPEG-4 video. Its quality and efficiency has made it one of the most popular video codecs online. The XviD codec is developed and maintained by a handful of skilled and interested engineers from all over the world. Playback of XviD movies is usually supported in new DVD players nowadays. This codec makes it possible to compress a full-length DVD-quality movie enough to fit on a single CD, while still maintaining high image quality. The video is usually combined with MP3 or AC3 audio.  Quality: XviD maintains good detail, keeps the background and faces smooth. It looks very good when the clip is in motion.  Pros: Free, excellent image quality, support in consumer electronics devices, good encoding speed.  Summary: An excellent choice for playback and for video encoding.    Microsoft Windows Media Video 9  Microsoft's video codec makes vast improvements over that from series 8, and more importantly, the decode stream parameters are now fixed – future iterations of Windows Media Video will make improvements in the encoder, but those will be able to play back on devices that are WMV9 compatible. This has enabled them to find support in several new and a great many upcoming DVD players, digital media adapters, and portable video players.  Quality: WMV9 does a good job as XviD, with about the same level of detail. Usually, WMV9 clips doesn't have compression artifacts around the edges, but video is slightly "soft" with a bit less definition. It looks excellent and the problems virtually melt away when the clip is in motion.  Pros: Free Windows encoder, excellent image quality, support in consumer electronics devices and portables.  Cons: Average encoding speed.  Summary: Though slower, this codec is equal in overall quality to XviD.    DivX  The codec from DivX, Inc is popular online, and has even found its way into several consumer electronics devices. DivX  3.11 alpha refers to a hacked version of the Microsoft MPEG-4 Version 3 video codec, extracted around 1998 by French hacker Jerome Rota (also known as Gej). In early 2000, Rota created a company to improve the codec development. Free versions of DivX Pro before 5.2 typically contained spyware. From 5.2 onwards, including version 6.4, no spyware was included, but Pro version (with DivX encoder) is only available in the form of a paid release.  Quality: DivX isn't quite as sharp as the source material. There are noticeable compression artifacts around the edges of objects - still present when the video is in motion. The background isn't as smooth as it should be.  Pros: Good encoding speed, support in consumer electronics devices.  Cons: Not free (19.99$), average image quality.  Summary: This codec has worse quality than WMV9 and XviD.    Of course, quality isn't the only factor when it comes to personal video encoding. It's a processor-intensive task that can take quite a long time. Let's take a quick look at the encoding time for these three codecs:  780KBit Encoding Times (Pentium 4 3GHz CPU), Clip Duration: 1 min, resolution: 576x320  Codec    Encoding time XviD    00:35 WMV9    00:42 DivX    00:23   Certainly both codecs – XviD and DivX – are fast.    SUMMARY:  The best codecs are XviD and Windows Media Video 9 -- it all depends on your priorities. If you're going to stick to computers as playback devices, the faster speed and excellent image quality of XviD is welcome. If you want to play your stuff on the PDAs, portable video players, and DVD players, WMV9 has broader industry support and is worth the extra encoding time. Both codecs delivered quite impressive image quality.  It's difficult to say whether XviD or Windows Media Video 9 looks better. It's safe to make the generalization that the XviD encoded clips tend to have a touch more detail. On the whole, watching the clips in motion and scrutinizing details over and over, it's hard to recommend one over the other. XviD certainly encodes faster, which can be a real concern when compressing large video clips. WMV9, on the other hand, has found its way into several consumer electronics devices, with a great many more on the way. The XviD codec is also available in consumer electronics devices, but support for WMV9 in DVD players, portable video players, and home media gateways is certainly stronger.


Thanks prashant, that was a very well written review ... everything written in that review is absolutely true! Its just that, there are many codecs out there but these guys have just focused on 3  ... You see, there was reason why Adobe chose VP62 over all these other codecs when they launched the Flash codec ... and there is a reason why EA chose VP62 for in game videos ... and a reason why abc.com has chosen VP70 to broadcast HD video online ... all these are big professional companies ... they base their decisions on intensive tests and other stringent requirements!!!



			
				prashant0084 said:
			
		

> *Hi
> 
> Can anyone tell me which is most space efficient & the most widely supported compression codec (by new DVD & MP4,MP3 players available around). I have heard only of Divx support DVD players.
> *


The answer to that is DivX & XviD ... they both require the same decoder (h/w & s/w) ... and can even decode each other and all other MPEG-4 based codecs like 3viX, MS-MPEG-4 and other derivatives!



			
				comrade said:
			
		

> ^^ thanks for the info. will try the above soon and let you know the results..
> 
> btw youtube supports vp7?


what do u mean by, does youtube support it?



			
				VideoEditingIndia said:
			
		

> My vote goes to H.264
> 
> 
> 
> And the first post listed x264 also. But x264 is not a codec, its an encoder library(dll files) for H.264 which is used in FFMPEG (and it is open source, anybody can use it)


yeah i agree ... H264 & VP70 are very close

And I mentioned x264 as a codec back then as I did not find any free H264 encoders & x264 had its own 4CC code ... 

u see, back then it seemed very similar to how XviD was an open source encoder for DivX as XviD was nothing but an Open Source alternative based on DivX 4.x ... even its name was a reverse twist of DivX <-> XviD ... its only after sometime that XviD became a full fledged codec on its own right!

Anywaz I know you are right I hope u understand what my thought process was back then!

===================================================================================================================

* BTW ... you guys should check out On2's new website ... its pretty kewl:

*www.on2.com/

Also check our their corporate customer base! ... Its impressive!*


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Nov 3, 2007)

> H264 & VP70 are very close


I agree that, when its in SD. But Do you know Adobe choses H.264 for its HD Streams iN Flash 9. Not VP70.

H.264 is far better & faster than VP70, But you should be in High Profile and atleast in 5.2 level, if posible use Mainconcept H.264 Pro encoder than x.264

The fight is bw H.264 and VC-1. I dont know how VP70 came here!!!



> x264 had its own 4CC code ...


Not only x264. All encoders has its inbuild CODECs  and all CODECs has its own decoder.



> I hope u understand what my thought process was back then!


Yes, let it be man, You did a great job!!! Congrats!


----------



## maverickrohan (Nov 3, 2007)

for ur first point ... see this:

*www.brightcove.tv/title.jsp?title=1184676893

you'll know why Adobe did that ...

PS: H264 uses more complex algos & has a higher CPU overhead rather than VP70 ... VP70 does not require as powerful a system as H264 to decode HD


----------



## als2 (Nov 3, 2007)

xvid... no doubt


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice, Good find. 

So are you sure, VP70 is better than H.264? (Forget about CPU overhead, look for quality with small filesize)

Check this: *forum.ripp-it.com/sujet_t7953.htm

Anyway why don't we arrange an online test here?


----------



## maverickrohan (Nov 3, 2007)

nopes ... one is not better than the other ... H264 is better in some scenarios, VP70 is better for some other uses and scenarios ... 

Also,
H.264 is an industry standard - MPEG-4 Part 10 (it is used to make HD & BD DVDs ... broadcasting digital TV to set top boxes, etc.

VP70 is a proprietary codec made by a small company (On2), it is used by companies such as Adobe (Flash 8 video), AOL, Skype, Nokia, XM Satellite Radio, Sony, Yamaha, TI, LSI Logic, Analog Devices, VideoEgg, Brightcove, Cox, Naver.com (Korea), Daum (Korea), Tencent(China), to list only a few to deliver customized video content!

BTW, Im not sure if you can watch the HD videos on abc.com as you are in India, but if you get a chance do see them, please do, you'll love it! They stream very smoothly and are even far superior to DVD video!!!


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Nov 3, 2007)

I agree with you... VP7 streams well and faster than H.264

But I hope, you didn't try all the features of H.264. Which encoder you are using for H.264? 

I tested VP7, WMV9 and H.264 myself for my site *funphotosvideos.com/video  and I found H.264 on High profile is far better than VP7 & WMV9.



> hey stream very smoothly and are even far superior to DVD



No, Do not compare HD Videos with DVD.s Check my site for the quality of H.264 in just 30-40MB. (Note: the source is not even HD!!!!)

Yes, I can watch abc.com and not impressed much when comparing to Apple's HD Videos.


----------



## maverickrohan (Nov 3, 2007)

i use ffdshow ...

and i like both H264 and VP70 ... so im not arguing ... its just that Im more impressed with VP70 as it is the underdog made by a small company ... and its finally doing well!

also .. nice site .. but at 2000kbps+ i think most codecs will do a good job!


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes, I too like VP7, its not like WMV9. Good and Free for personal Use. 

No, do not compare the quality of H.264 ENCODED IN FFD WITH x.264. Try Mainconcept H.264 Pro or better VSOft H.264 which supports Quantization Scaling Matrices. Then you too love H.264

No, its HD Man, you need atleast 3000kbps for 720P. Don't compare CODECs for HD less than 2000kbps, if you are speaking about quality. (If you cant spend 30MB/Song for HD, Then you dont need HD)

Nice man, You did a great job...


----------



## maverickrohan (Nov 3, 2007)

you're welcome ... BTW i gotta run ... i have to goto the Georgia aquarium now .. they have a GSU night there!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 4, 2007)

lolz 2 big codec masterminds colliding.thnx for the info V.E.I i will try vsoft h.264.lets see if this can beat vp7 in my opinion

gr8 looking on2's site explain me about the embedded video technology which they hv written there and the audio codec frm some company called codingxxxxx they say 64kbps cd quality stereo


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Nov 4, 2007)

> 64kbps cd quality stereo


They may claim, but its impossible man(Remember the days microsoft released WMA!!!)

As per the red book, CD quality has information for 16bit and headroom upto 44.1KHz WHICH YOU CANNOT HOLD in 64kbps.

Human ear can hear upto 20KHz, so you must need atleast 2 samples per sec, that's why CDs has 40KHz (44.1). Ans theritically you need 1.4Mbps to acheive this standard.

Even 384kbps AC3 (Dolby Digital) failed when analysing frequency & spectrum with Audio CD.

So the correct term is "VIRTUAL CD QUALITY", Am I right?

This is Original CD Audio:
*www.lincomatic.com/mp3/pnpcm.jpg

This is MP3 at 192kbps
*www.lincomatic.com/mp3/sw192.jpg


----------



## maverickrohan (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah u r right ... it is near CD quality for people who do not have audiophile ears ... and even CD quality is not the best ... to tell u the truth ... once u digitize audio, AC3, WAV or even HD/BD audio ... it loses some of its quality ... its just a race to getting as close to the real thing as possible without compromising on bandwidth and quality ... its a fine line!


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Nov 5, 2007)

> it loses some of its quality



Not some, it loses a lot of quality, thats why sound engineers still use analog mixers, they convert to digital at the final step (I know people completely mixing at consoles and they just bring it to the system only for Mastering). Even at 32bit/192Khz also Digital can't come close to analog!!!

Start a new topic for Audio Codec also man...I will help if you want...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah an audio codec test and facts and myths would be gr8

guyz plz explain me how to use mainconcept's h.264 encoder
i have a few probs
1.doesn't save in avi
2.virtual dub can't open the encoded file
3.can't control aac audio bitrate
4.video bitrate still depends on avg. bitrate specified even with variable bitrate
5.can't get it to recognize as a codec in VD

plz help


----------



## maverickrohan (Nov 6, 2007)

I think you should just see this:

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codec_listening_test

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_audio_codecs

*www.soundexpert.info/

it is pretty good!

And about the H264 VD probs ... yeah, u still can't do anything about it!

And about Mainconcept saving in mp4 and not avi, hmnn ... thats the way they wanted it!


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Nov 6, 2007)

> 1.doesn't save in avi


AVI is not a native container for H.264. Currently H.264 id supported by .MOV, .FLV, .MP4, .3GP, .TS, .MPEG and .MKV

If you still need H.264 in AVI, You can use "SUPER". But I heard it makes lot of problems due to limited B-frames support!!!



> 2.virtual dub can't open the encoded file


 Yes, Virtual dub needs a VFW front end for H.264. Install FFDSHOW(with x.264) and try. (Mainconcept H.264 is not a VFW) And remember virtual dub doesn't support MP4 as of now. better stay with AVI.



> 3.can't control aac audio bitrate


 I hope it supports, if not try Mainconcept H.264 Pro.



> 4.video bitrate still depends on avg. bitrate specified even with variable bitrate


 Yes, it depends on Average only and not on Peak, thats right!



> 5.can't get it to recognize as a codec in VD


 Install FFDSHOW and try...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 6, 2007)

dude with so many hassles i don't think h.264 fits as the best codec in my books

plz can anyone tell me the bitrate and format of audio in youtube's videos


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Nov 6, 2007)

> h.264 fits as the best codec in my books



No, try another book, it will fit(!)



> bitrate and format of audio in youtube's videos



It depends. Usually MP3 stereo with 22KHz on 64kbps.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 6, 2007)

nope i think i'm running out of memory lol

one more queston

sometimes when i play a xvid or rm file the video looks like it's colors have been swapped and there are scanlines all over it when i remove and reinstall k-lite it works fine then but whenever i get the problem even vlc plays it similarly.vlc using it's own codecs shouldn't have this problem.
if i try and save the image(which i just tried to show u the prob)the images shows up fine

plz help


----------



## alwynrozario (Dec 11, 2007)

Guys need your help.. I have downloaded 2 movies from Torrent but unfortunately they both play upside down. I guess both are Xvid format. 

Please advice how I can rotate it to normal position... Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## x3060 (Dec 11, 2007)

play it in KMP . . it should play fine 

oh and i use .mov format with sorenson as compression codec for combustion and after effects . . it works brilliantly . i dont compress it in combustion and a.e . . i do it in sorenson itself . i think .mov is the industry standard . when thinking of presenting demo reels to companys


----------



## mobilegeek (Dec 12, 2007)

VideoEditingIndia said:
			
		

> It depends. Usually MP3 stereo with 22KHz on 64kbps.


youtube 
video is approx 340*240 
and
audio is 56kbps MONO 22050hz


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Dec 12, 2007)

Well nowadays i'm Storing my Videos as VC-1(WMV,adopted by both HD-DVD n BluRay) and Ac3 Audio as it runs brilliantly on My Xbox 360 and also bcoz both next-gen Optical Media formats have mandatory support for it , so i won't have to re-convert my video when i do get an HD-DVD Burned


----------



## Softix (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info, though it sounds quite complicated to me.
I like how MPEG2 videos look, I guess they are the best quality around, but the files encoded in MPEG2 are too big. Instead, I like Xvid, it has an amazing quality  too.


----------



## mobilegeek (Dec 13, 2007)

@maverickrohan

Hey dude .. plz tell me a good softwares for these purposes..
1. Joining and splitting avi files.. 
2. which software to join the videos in 3gp/mp4 formats, 
amd can a software join the videos which are in different codecs and different resolutions!

Regards


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 18, 2007)

use virtualdub for all avi files.or u can use virtualdub mod for wmv9,mp4,asf,etc. files.

softwares can join videos of diff. codecs but not of diff. res although even for the former we have to re-encode it.most are trialware.

though u may try Super but for me it sucks it hasn't even encoded a file till date


----------



## maverickrohan (Jan 7, 2008)

alwynrozario said:


> Guys need your help.. I have downloaded 2 movies from Torrent but unfortunately they both play upside down. I guess both are Xvid format.
> 
> Please advice how I can rotate it to normal position... Thanks in advance!!!



Uninstall all the codecs u can from ur system & download the latest version of the K-Lite Mega Codec Pack from www.codecs.com -> Set ffdshow as ur decoder for DivX/XviD during the installation -> Then when your video is playing, you will see the FFv icon in your taskbar, double click on it and see whats wrong, you can do a lot of things and apply a lot of filters to your video in real time!



x3060 said:


> play it in KMP . . it should play fine
> 
> oh and i use .mov format with sorenson as compression codec for combustion and after effects . . it works brilliantly . i dont compress it in combustion and a.e . . i do it in sorenson itself . i think .mov is the industry standard . when thinking of presenting demo reels to companys



Yes you are right, *.mov & Macs are what most the people in the Graphics Design and Production Industry use. I have a roomie who is a Graphics Designer and he has his demo reel as a MOV file with a really high bitrate. But most of these guys do not know much about codecs and stuff, they just use the software the way it is meant to be used.



Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> Well nowadays i'm Storing my Videos as VC-1(WMV,adopted by both HD-DVD n BluRay) and Ac3 Audio as it runs brilliantly on My Xbox 360 and also bcoz both next-gen Optical Media formats have mandatory support for it , so i won't have to re-convert my video when i do get an HD-DVD Burned



Thats kewl ... compatibility wise thats the way to go ... To be honest, there is hardly any difference between VC-1, H264 & VP70. All three are great codecs where one will beat the others at different profiles and hardware requirements. It is just a matter of convenience now.



Softix said:


> Thanks for the info, though it sounds quite complicated to me.
> I like how MPEG2 videos look, I guess they are the best quality around, but the files encoded in MPEG2 are too big. Instead, I like Xvid, it has an amazing quality  too.



Most videos will look good at high bitrates! DVDs are MPEG2, and they look good cos they are encoded at almost 4-5Mbps. VCDs are encoded at 1.1Mbps. If you encode a video at 5Mbps using MPEG1 it will still look good.

*But now the objectives are different:*

Bandwidth (videos over the net)
HD Broadcasts (Satellite & fiber TV)
Scalability (how will a video play on multiple devices, mobiles, laptops, standalone players, etc.)
Quality (how quality scales at different profiles)
HD Res (how much bandwidth the video requires at HD resolutions)
And many more objectives depending on who plans to implement the codec. And all the above three codecs are awesome and I am sure all three will prevail in the near future. VP70, VC-1 & H264

On2 the makers of VP62 & VP70 are expanding a lot and making a lot of acquisitions to help them gain a firm standing in the future. 

Microsoft (VC-1) will use its clout to make VC-1 a standard, like you said, it works on your X360.

H264 is an Industry Standard (MPEG 4 Part 10) ... so it will have many applications by default.

Anywaz, the future is interesting ...



mobilegeek said:


> @maverickrohan
> 
> Hey dude .. plz tell me a good softwares for these purposes..
> 1. Joining and splitting avi files..
> ...



1. VirtualDub Mod / NanDub / VirtualDub
2. 3gp ... its better to transcode these to avi, join them and then back to 3gp
3. mp4 - havn't really had the need to do it but you can try *www.mp4videojoiner.com/

No ... files with different codecs and resolutions cannot be merged. In fact even if it is the same audio & video codec + same resolution, they cannot be merged if they have even a slight difference in the Frame Rate (fps)


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 7, 2008)

XVid rocks


----------



## axxo (Jan 24, 2008)

I tested today vp7 encoding with AMD X2 5200+ under default settings....i get fps around 7-10KBps for 720x480 Mpeg2 video using vdub...this doesnt seems to sound good as my old AMD 3000+ with similar setting thrown very much the same results with +- 1/2 fps difference..

Now that tells us vp7 code is not optimized for dual cores and latest proci.


----------



## rollcage (Jan 25, 2008)

axxo said:


> I tested today vp7 encoding with AMD X2 5200+ under default settings....i get fps around 7-10KBps for 720x480 Mpeg2 video using vdub...this doesnt seems to sound good as my old AMD 3000+ with similar setting thrown very much the same results with +- 1/2 fps difference..
> 
> Now that tells us vp7 code is not optimized for dual cores and latest proci.


 Use no1 dvdripper or something like that then see what FPS you get.

also, do not stick to default settings. just post here what are the options we can tell what to choose.


----------



## axxo (Jan 25, 2008)

^^ I suppose No1 DVD Ripper is a convertor.....but am concerned abt edting and post processing..so virtualdub cant be compared with the likes of above ones...
moreover i dont want to compare how the processor go with divx/h.264 or any other codec..
everyone know that vp7 is the slowest among the others..my point is it doesnt give any performance variation regardless of the diff processors used...
whatever may be the setting the end result is the same...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 25, 2008)

It is _*DivX 5.2.1 Pro*_


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 27, 2008)

vp7 on my friends e4400 proccy 1.86Ghz gave 50fps for a 480x360 video.thats about 2wice better than my p4 3.2ghz


----------



## rollcage (Jan 28, 2008)

axxo said:


> ^^ I suppose No1 DVD Ripper is a convertor.....but am concerned abt edting and post processing..so virtualdub cant be compared with the likes of above ones...
> moreover i dont want to compare how the processor go with divx/h.264 or any other codec..
> everyone know that vp7 is the slowest among the others..my point is it doesnt give any performance variation regardless of the diff processors used...
> whatever may be the setting the end result is the same...


ya true .. its takes double time .. and not much diff to us lame users,
but may be when high end processing and editing is done .. vp7 show its quality,
I think many games used it .. Incl NeedForSpeed, in that it does work gr8 in high speed racing videos
as for personal ripping I started using AutoGK .. its pretty good
and use VirtualDubMod for processing video and for audio lame97.exe,
the dis-adv is it support only XviD and u cant have vp7 in it to test 
but still since I dont get good speeds with vp7 using with anyconverter or virtualdub 
I just use AutoGK .. works like a charm.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2008)

To rip DVDs, try VP7 with Nero AAC or MusePack. VP7 is slightly better than H.264, and supposedly much faster. Ditch DivX for XviD. XviD beats DivX any day. But Ditch both of them unless you have a DVD Player that needs videos in DivX/XviD.

Me being a Hardcore Multimedia Geek can tell you lots of stuff about encoding/ripping etc if you want. Just ask. And I am not the kind of guy who thinks aXXo rips are the world's best.

I still can't belive the fact that many here prescribe CRAP like m4v(mpeg4), DivX, and even WMV


----------



## axxo (Jan 28, 2008)

^^ starter here....although not into video stuffs very deep..i do use these editors & convertors for final reproduction of my captured videos out of tv card.

my requirement is pretty clear..i need max quality @ lowest bitrate possible..bcoz as a 256kbps user its difficult for me to upload huge size videos...
I tried divx,xvid,vp7,x.264,3ivx,rm,wmv...from my experience vp7 ruled out every other codec when comes to low bitrate video encoding..

@MetalheadGautham
what wud be your suggestion reg. codec & settings..i can afford a max 50MB for 25min video


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 28, 2008)

hi Gautam ..... i like to watch movies from all type of sources like VCD, 1 Movie DVD, 5-6 Movies DVD, DVD rip etc ..... so plz tell me the best way to rip (including software and codec to be used) so that i can store with minimum storage space and reasonable good quality (for my 17" CRT) and also tell estimated time required to rip. My config is as follows :

AMD 3600+ (on stock)
M2NPV VM
512 x 2 667
160 GB Sata II

plz help ........


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2008)

axxo said:


> ^^ starter here....although not into video stuffs very deep..i do use these editors & convertors for final reproduction of my captured videos out of tv card.
> 
> my requirement is pretty clear..i need max quality @ lowest bitrate possible..bcoz as a 256kbps user its difficult for me to upload huge size videos...
> I tried divx,xvid,vp7,x.264,3ivx,rm,wmv...from my experience vp7 ruled out every other codec when comes to low bitrate video encoding..
> ...





			
				harryneopotter said:
			
		

> hi Gautam ..... i like to watch movies from all type of sources like VCD, 1 Movie DVD, 5-6 Movies DVD, DVD rip etc ..... so plz tell me the best way to rip (including software and codec to be used) so that i can store with minimum storage space and reasonable good quality (for my 17" CRT) and also tell estimated time required to rip. My config is as follows :
> 
> AMD 3600+ (on stock)
> M2NPV VM
> ...



DVD Ripping:

For Speed, Compatability and Size:

Software: HandBrake(made by a friend of a friend of mine)
Video Codec: x264 or XviD(the latest builds)
Size: 700mb or 1 GB(of video file if ripping from DL DVD)
Settings maxed out in quality segment
audio = AoTuV b5 Vorbis or Nero HE-AAC @ 64 kbps(joint stereo or mono)
Container = OGM(not with x264) or MKV(recomended) or MP4.

playback above with a software that has support for FFMPEG PostProcessing and make it Level 6 or 200%.

For your 2 mb/min video, I guess replacing H.264 with VP7 will do the trick. Just make the audio Nero HE-AAC 32 kbps mono. Use these two in MKV container.

And yes, you might want to demux the DVD movie to indivudual audio/video streams before remuxing them together as a single matroska file using mkvtoolnix. Demuxing can be done by using SUPER encoder(disable audio track, uncheck "transcoad video", and encode to mpeg container)

I noticed, Vorbis sucks while converting from AC3 tracks, but MP3 manages them well. Must be another problem in Vorbis. I think AoTuV b5 doesn't have that problem.



....wait a sec! aXXo asking me how to rip DVDs ? OK, I forgot, this is axxo, not aXXo.


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 4, 2008)

DivX all the way !


----------



## axxo (Feb 4, 2008)

^ prove your point..
divx survive now just bcoz of its global support for devices and widely accepted format..
but nowadays outrun by the forms of h.264 and also vp7.
divx is now one generation behind...that of x.264


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 20, 2008)

^^and XviD is soon going to implement a new option to ditch MPEG4-Part-2 ASP(advanced simple profile, the same thing followed by DivX) and take the newer MPEG4-Part-10 AVC(advanced video coding) standard and use it.

x264 is still being speed optimised, so in a few more months we can expect it to reach the levels achieved by Nero AVC in terms of speed. Its already stated to be better than Nero in video quality.

VP7 is propiatary, and it does not follow any of these "Offitial" standards like MPEG4. It is more similar to Theora, and hence provides very high compression qualities, and is currently the best.

So in simple words, DivX is looking pointless. Why do you even need it when there are alternatives that are cooler, faster, clearer, more friendly, easier to get, etc ?


----------



## maverickrohan (Feb 21, 2008)

axxo said:


> I tested today vp7 encoding with AMD X2 5200+ under default settings....i get fps around 7-10KBps for 720x480 Mpeg2 video using vdub...this doesnt seems to sound good as my old AMD 3000+ with similar setting thrown very much the same results with +- 1/2 fps difference..
> 
> Now that tells us vp7 code is not optimized for dual cores and latest proci.



Even I believe it is not optimized for dual core proccys ... but if you use a good quality encoder it ends up making it faster. The last VP7 build was way back ... On2 currently focuses more on its customized business solutions as opposed to its free personal edition ... the video in the latest version of Skype is a modded VP7 ... so are some of the profiles it makes for abc.coms HD videos.



MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^and XviD is soon going to implement a new option to ditch MPEG4-Part-2 ASP(advanced simple profile, the same thing followed by DivX) and take the newer MPEG4-Part-10 AVC(advanced video coding) standard and use it.
> 
> x264 is still being speed optimised, so in a few more months we can expect it to reach the levels achieved by Nero AVC in terms of speed. Its already stated to be better than Nero in video quality.
> 
> ...



VP7 is similar to Theora for a reason ... Theora is the open source video codec currently maintained by the makers of OGG Vorbis (Xiph) and Theora is nothing but the erstwhile On2 VP3 codec which was released to the Open Source community by On2 a long time ago.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 21, 2008)

maverickrohan said:


> VP7 is similar to Theora for a reason ... Theora is the open source video codec currently maintained by the makers of OGG Vorbis (Xiph) and Theora is nothing but the erstwhile On2 VP3 codec which was released to the Open Source community by On2 a long time ago.


Thats what I meant. due to the fact that its a newer version of VP3, just like theora(which is finding more and more uses today for jobs like on-the-fly encoding), it also can be optimised further for better effitiency.


----------



## pratik03 (Feb 22, 2008)

H264


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 30, 2008)

i think stormcodec but i use divx


----------



## Udaya Maurya (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a question, is xvid avi better or rmvb. I saw many files of very good quality of rmvb (i.e. good resolution and good audio bitrate) but the size almost doubles when we have the same file with xvid avi with same settings.
So, is rmvb better than xvid avi?
If yes, then why xvid avi is used to share videos on the internet?
If no, then is there any problem with rmvb?


----------



## maverickrohan (Apr 30, 2008)

rmvb is better than xvid - YES

rmvb (codec+container) is proprietary hence u get very few video processing/editing s/w for it

xvid is open source and avi is an open format container


----------



## desiibond (Apr 30, 2008)

my vote goes for DivX


----------



## Pathik (Apr 30, 2008)

H264, rmvb, divx, xvid


----------



## pk_chester (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks man !


----------



## MasterMinds (Apr 30, 2008)

is there any mkv splitter joiner available.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 30, 2008)

^^ Are u trying to find software to join two mvk files


*DivX is the best.*


----------



## axxo (Apr 30, 2008)

AFAIK mkv cannot be joined/splitted/edited without conversion.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 30, 2008)

^^ no it can be


----------



## axxo (Apr 30, 2008)

^ soft name plz...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 30, 2008)

*MKV Joiner*


----------



## axxo (Apr 30, 2008)

I guessed it right
look at the output format, its avi
all it does is conversion(original format is not preserved)


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 30, 2008)

then convert this avi file to mvk using some software i guess Xillisoft Video Converter provide this conversion


----------



## axxo (Apr 30, 2008)

KoolKid said:


> then convert this avi file to mvk using some software i guess Xillisoft Video Converter provide this conversion



are you vaibhavtek...?

how many conversion you will do? to get the least quality


----------



## Udaya Maurya (May 1, 2008)

axxo, if you're the one who uploads cool movies on torrents, I've a question to you that why don't you use VP70 or rmvb and provide codec with every movie of yours. At least quality will be improved  with the same 700 MB size.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 1, 2008)

^ well he aint the gr8 Axxo.i really will relish the day vp7 becomes mainstream.i've been fighting for it since about 2yrs.if not it rmvb and h.264 are good enough.


----------



## axxo (May 2, 2008)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> ^ well he aint the gr8 Axxo.i really will relish the day vp7 becomes mainstream.i've been fighting for it since about 2yrs.if not it rmvb and h.264 are good enough.



rightly said am not the gr8 aXXo but a step ahead than him .
btw I have been using vp7 for all my encodings. well for one reason divx still rocks...and that is player compatibility.I can watch axxo videos on my 29"tv and local dvd player without any re-encoding. But will not be the case for vp7 or h.264 or wmv videos.


----------



## reachrishikh (May 2, 2008)

axxo said:


> well for one reason divx still rocks...and that is player compatibility.I can watch axxo videos on my 29"tv and local dvd player without any re-encoding. But will not be the case for vp7 or h.264 or wmv videos.


Just output a signal from your computer to your 29" TV, and you'll be set to watch all your VP7, and H.264 videos as well.  



BTW, does the OP post on this thread anymore?


----------



## axxo (May 3, 2008)

not everyone will have pc and TV side by side for the config as you said above.
In my case PC is my room(II floor). Tv is in 1st floor hall.


----------



## Badshah (May 4, 2008)

mkvmerge for splitting any mkv files without reencoding


----------



## axxo (May 5, 2008)

btw anyone got info on wmv10/wmv11..it looks like every codec progressed atleast  one version ahead of wmv9 and still not a minor improved version from ms wmv. DO they have any plan to implement AVC type coding for wmv?


----------



## royalanalog (May 28, 2008)

Hi! Acc to Mitashi's URL @ *www.mitashi.com/CMS/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=22&Itemid=45

6 DVDs can be compressed in2 one. When I tried Divx yesterday, it compressed 1GB VOB File into a 512 MB file when I selected compression type as 700 MB CD Type. How does one achieve the compression @ ratio 6:1 for vob files ?


vignesh said:


> I like ogg



Acc to Mitashi's URL @ *www.mitashi.com/CMS/index.php...d=22&Itemid=45
* 6 DVDs can be compressed in2 one*( or *7.45 GB can be compressed into a 700 MB CD*). When I tried Divx yesterday, it compressed one (of the many)  *1GB VOB Files only into a 512 MB* file when I selected compression type as 700 MB CD Type. But ideally, 7.45 GB has to be compressed into a 700 MB CD. How does one achieve this high rate of  compression for VOB files ? Or is there any other popular CODEC  that achieves this high compression rate? Please help as I need to compress the DVD files and back 'em up.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

axxo said:


> btw anyone got info on wmv10/wmv11..it looks like every codec progressed atleast  one version ahead of wmv9 and still not a minor improved version from ms wmv. DO they have any plan to implement AVC type coding for wmv?


nope.
i don't think ms wants to do avc, because their vc1 is already accepted as a standard for hd media drives/


----------



## karmanya (May 28, 2008)

Im sure this question is redundant, but I was wondering, whats the difference between avi, VP70 and divX? and which would be the best format to backup downloaded movies?


----------



## axxo (May 28, 2008)

karmanya said:


> Im sure this question is redundant, but I was wondering, whats the difference between avi, VP70 and divX? and which would be the best format to backup downloaded movies?



avi is container...whereas vp70 and divx are codecs used for compression. currently divx rules bcoz of wide acceptance and standalone players that support this format. 
However vp7 do have their own stand being used in streaming videos..like in youtube, flash, etc.


----------



## karmanya (May 30, 2008)

So, Ideally, to store files, i should use h.264 right?
So what is the easiest way(software wise) to convert them?


----------



## rollcage (May 31, 2008)

I was converting my audio cds, and making one wma cd for the car player the other day,

but I dont understand this lossless, high lossy, low lossy, what the hell is this when converting to wma, m4a or mp3 using dbpoweramp 

what the hell is this ... and for the car i convert at 80kbps cbr wma but is lossy setting


----------



## dead (May 31, 2008)

Yes h.264 is best for backup , less size and supreme quality


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 6, 2008)

for wma 96kbps is good enough.lossy at higher bitrate cannot be detected by human ear.

ideally for the best i rip cd's at wma 192kbps
for mp3's i use lame 3.97 encoder at V-0 extreme profile i.e., around 256 VBR.
and for my phone i convert them to m4a i.e., AAC-LC using xillisoft converter(keep the bitate to 32 coz it's VBR) or using dbpoweramp use 100kbps ABR


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 6, 2008)

For phones with low mem. U can try mp3 pro format. Thompson mp3pro encoder is awesme @64kbps didnt find ny match fr it in ny format. Even sounds great. Giv it a try peeps.

For phones with low mem. U can try mp3 pro format. Thompson mp3pro encoder is awesme @64kbps didnt find ny match fr it in ny format. Even sounds great. Giv it a try peeps.


----------



## haider_up32 (Jun 7, 2008)

i converted all my videos h.264 nero 7 ...its the best i


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 19, 2008)

What do you think of K-Lite CODEC PACK?


----------



## reachrishikh (Jun 20, 2008)

axxo said:


> not everyone will have pc and TV side by side for the config as you said above.


Get a longer cable! 



axxo said:


> In my case PC is my room(II floor). Tv is in 1st floor hall.


No, seriously, you can get audio/visual cabling done according to the specification of your choice, the same way people lay down networking cables in their homes along with the regular wiring. In my case, I don't trust/like wireless, so I have Cat-6 cables running all along my house. This was done years after we got the internal wiring done throughout the house, so we have these plastic pattis running along the skirting of the floor, which are camoflouged with the same paint used on the walls. And I have my Cat 6 cables running through them exiting at strategic locations, and have room for expansion of audio/visual wiring, should I ever need it.

And then my friend, you have a truly digital home at your disposal!


----------



## axxo (Jun 20, 2008)

reachrishikh said:


> Get a longer cable!
> 
> 
> No, seriously, you can get audio/visual cabling done according to the specification of your choice, the same way people lay down networking cables in their homes along with the regular wiring. In my case, I don't trust/like wireless, so I have Cat-6 cables running all along my house. This was done years after we got the internal wiring done throughout the house, so we have these plastic pattis running along the skirting of the floor, which are camoflouged with the same paint used on the walls. And I have my Cat 6 cables running through them exiting at strategic locations, and have room for expansion of audio/visual wiring, should I ever need it.
> ...



What?? to play,skip,ff,pause,stop you ask me to move between floors? Lan cabling is ok..even I have Cat cables running all along my house. But what you recommended is not a feasible option in real world...atleast for most people.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 22, 2008)

axxo said:


> AFAIK mkv cannot be joined/splitted/edited without conversion.


rong. MKV-ToolNix is the right tool. AVI-Demux works too.


ratedrsuperstar said:


> ^ well he aint the gr8 Axxo.i really will relish the day vp7 becomes mainstream.i've been fighting for it since about 2yrs.if not it rmvb and h.264 are good enough.


RMVB Sucks compared to H.264 and VP7
VP7 is not mainstream because it lacks support in many platforms.
H.264 is here to stay.
The day JB Kemph, Antonie Cellar and other VideoLAN developers manage to make x264 encode/decode truely multicore will be the day all opposition will be crushed.


axxo said:


> not everyone will have pc and TV side by side for the config as you said above.
> In my case PC is my room(II floor). Tv is in 1st floor hall.


+1


hjpotter92 said:


> What do you think of K-Lite CODEC PACK?


Great. Use it. Ditch iTunes, QuickTime and RealPlayer.


axxo said:


> What?? to play,skip,ff,pause,stop you ask me to move between floors? Lan cabling is ok..even I have Cat cables running all along my house. But what you recommended is not a feasible option in real world...atleast for most people.


+1


----------



## go4saket (Jun 28, 2008)

Very good post... Thanks a lot...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 19, 2008)

i got a core 2 duo proccy but VD uses only 1 of the core.how can i make it use both cores or atleast a way to convert 2 movies at a time coz when i try 2 diff job lists they become the same.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> i got a core 2 duo proccy but VD uses only 1 of the core.how can i make it use both cores or atleast a way to convert 2 movies at a time coz when i try 2 diff job lists they become the same.


tried using two different programs ?

And instead of VD, use something like VLC Media Player. It has a much more attractive set of features, including but not limited to post processing before convertion to enhance quality and multi core support.


----------



## skippednote (Jul 20, 2008)

Vlc solve all problems but has some problems with pirated dvds. So try k lite codec pack.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> Vlc solve all problems but has some problems with pirated dvds. So try k lite codec pack.


k lite can't transcode


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 21, 2008)

i tried using VD with VDmpeg2 it works but still anything other.will try VLC though thnx dude


----------



## reachrishikh (Jul 22, 2008)

axxo said:


> What?? to play,skip,ff,pause,stop you ask me to move between floors?


I hadn't thought of that, but I will have to research it a little. I'm sure it is possible, digital device control is already a reality with remotely connected camcorders. There has to be a way to accomplish that with the setup I suggested as well, because for the simple reason, I have read about people who use such setups in the US and Europe.

Maybe what I suggest is not feasible for most people, but for a hardcore geek, which I'm sure you are one of (just like me), it should be within the realms of reality.


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 22, 2008)

hi guys tell me about matroska......that nhanc3 guy packs decent quality in this format.....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 23, 2008)

MasterMinds said:


> hi guys tell me about matroska......that nhanc3 guy packs decent quality in this format.....


Its just an AWSSOME container. It can hold almost ANY codec within it, and you can hence get strange but awssome combos.

Imagine having MusePack audio and H.264 video in one container. Its not possible without matroska.

Matroska also has these insanely fast seek times, and supports a variety of subtitles.

Its even possible to have DVD-Menus in matroska videos.

Chapters are again damn common and easy to use on matroska.


----------



## axxo (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Gotham
do you know any non-linear editing soft like vdub for creating matroska container files. I dont require a mere conversion but need atleast some minimal editing.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 23, 2008)

axxo said:


> Hi Gotham
> do you know any non-linear editing soft like vdub for creating matroska container files. I dont require a mere conversion but need atleast some minimal editing.


Unfortunately I know none. Matroska is not supported to its fullest potential, and there are no menu making software yet. 

Max you can do now is use avidemux or mkvtoolnix and add chapters, subtitles, etc. 

MKV supports OGM chapter files, but I have NO IDEA how thats significant. 

And you can transcode audio and video seperately from different software and mux them together in MKV using mkvtoolnix. 

You can even add srt tracks to video using mkvtoolnix.


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 23, 2008)

thanks gautham.i need to trouble u guys....
so which software to use for transcoding to mkv...like i would like to fit 700mb dvd rip to a mkv 400mb or less with minimal drop in quality


----------



## axxo (Jul 24, 2008)

^ Use AutoMKV


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 24, 2008)

MasterMinds said:


> thanks gautham.i need to trouble u guys....
> so which software to use for transcoding to mkv...like i would like to fit 700mb dvd rip to a mkv 400mb or less with minimal drop in quality


mkv is not a format, its a container.
converting 700mb rips to 400mb ? depends on the codec.
what format is the video and audio in the 700mb file ?

And for direct ripping from DVD, I think HandBrake is a good bet.


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 26, 2008)

^^^ya ya i knowq about container and all that...
and video format is xvid and audio is MPEG layer 3
and CONTAINER is avi


----------



## haider_up32 (Jul 28, 2008)

H.264 is the best codec ..........mp4 is a good container for that...just use nero recode for ripping....n73 and newer nseries plays h.264 or use coreavc........in 700mb  you can get dvdquality +5.1 sound


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 30, 2008)

MasterMinds said:


> ^^^ya ya i knowq about container and all that...
> and video format is xvid and audio is MPEG layer 3
> and CONTAINER is avi


transcoding is pointless at this stage. video quality may be average on transcoding to h.264, but audio will certainly suck. and 4get about 5.1 surround.


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 1, 2008)

ok thanks for all answers......


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 20, 2008)

I Shall vote for DivX


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 15, 2008)

can anyone help me with adding two pass videos in job list


----------



## maverickrohan (Sep 16, 2008)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> can anyone help me with adding two pass videos in job list



What exactly do u need and in which software?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 22, 2008)

i need to add my first pass as well as nth pass to job list in Vdub.currently i do run video analyses pass for the 1st pass and then add the avi in the job list for the nth pass


----------



## XtremeFuturistic (Sep 27, 2008)

GUYS, vp8 to be out soon. does anyone have anything more related to it?

download or whatever ?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 28, 2008)

me too very much excited.have almost all my videos in vp7 and with the promises made i'm eagerly waiting for vp8 download


----------



## siddharth756 (Oct 3, 2008)

u rock man 
keep on posting


----------



## silenthill84 (Dec 30, 2008)

wait a sec isnt *H264* aka *AVC* is the best codec available? y isnt that on poll list?


----------



## rollcage (Dec 31, 2008)

*need new poll*



silenthill84 said:


> wait a sec isnt *H264* aka *AVC* is the best codec available? y isnt that on poll list?


ya actually this thread was written 4years ago.. a lot has changed since then,
this a very informative post indeed, so mod should restart the poll, bcoz hardly anyone use Divx now, i see XviD, H264 more among rippers.


----------



## jck (Dec 31, 2008)

presently H264...
check this out
*www.eucliddiscoveries.com/
lets hope it aint vapourware


----------



## lalam (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh wow wow i'm a fan of this post. I really wanted to know more about this codec stuff and all and i just previously uninstalled K-Lite mega codec pack to make way for AC3 and X264 sigh there are better ones as mentioned on this post. Will surely try out the suggestion on this post.
Thanks a lot for the post.


----------



## NoCashBob (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm sick to death of On2's codecs. They kill any chance of fullscreen on any notebooks with a gpu than can't hardware decode.
Streaming DivX with a flash front-end.. More bandwidth, less CPU for mobile users wit business notebooks.


----------



## george101 (Mar 25, 2009)

x264 codec and mkv container

and btw some1 shud seriously consider closing down this 4 year old thread


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Mar 26, 2009)

For me Mainconcept AVC Pro Codec with AAC Audio in MP4 container is the best for delivery purpose.


----------



## mobilegeek (May 15, 2009)

*@maverickrohan,* 
Hi dude.. hows is it going ..
I have these queries if u cant explain to me..

1. Why H.264 is getting so popular these days.. every ripper using it. well almost

2. What software do I use to create sample out of avi file, and which software can add or join two more videos files into one?

3. What is mkv container.. I see it used for all the HD content these days at Vuze and other places.. and I cannot edit it using most of the sofwares wh so? even recoding is limited! strange.. 

4. inside the mkv HD Videos it is H.264 codec.. (with acc mp4 for audio i think) but why it is not editable and even the GSpot info tool doesnt read it?? why?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 20, 2009)

sorry for being late

1.h.264 has been the best codec(after VP7) for a very long time now.its just that the rippers now realize that the best quality /size ratio can be obtained by using h.264 only.also a lot of market dvd players earlier had support for divx/xvid(mpeg4) only but nowadays u get h.264 players too which is also a standard for all bluray/HD movies

2.use virtualdub to import the file and then use "HOME" and "END" keys to select the sample and  then just save it as an avi without any processing(direct stream copy)

3.mkv containers allows many different audio/video/subtitle files to be simultaneously present in it.also it has better support for most codecs and overall is a perfect container.u can use it to hide ur personal stuff too 

4.to edit the contents of a .mkv container u need to have a mkv demuxer(just google for  it) and then use mkvgui to mux the edited files again


----------



## himanshupt (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice work......Really appreciate that........

Though I didnt found here......But I really love the KLC Codec for myself.......
For playing normal videos....Using Media Player Classic or KMPlayer......On windows 7 x64 Which I am using right now...........

And for Playing Blue Ray media....Media Player Classic - HomeCinema,.........Is my personal favourite.....

Regards.........


----------



## toofan (Nov 7, 2009)

Which Nvidia codecs are best for 64 Bit Xp.


----------



## maverickrohan (Nov 7, 2009)

mobilegeek said:


> *@maverickrohan,*
> Hi dude.. hows is it going ..
> I have these queries if u cant explain to me..
> 
> ...



1. Cos MPEG has officially accepted it as MPEG4 Part 10 ... it is used for encoding Bluray and HDTV. It is a part of Flash Video player, many online HD delivery systems relying on Flash use it.

2. For the AVI container you can use VirtualDub. MKV, you could use VirtualDub Mod.

3. MKV rippers usually use Handbrake (it does with x264, what AutoGK did with XviD) ... create a easy to use GUI with Auto Cropping, etc.

4. Gspot & Info Tool Do provide proper info about MKV & MP4 containing H264 & AAC.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


toofan said:


> Which Nvidia codecs are best for 64 Bit Xp.



*www.nvidia.com/object/dvd_decoder_1.02-223-trial.html


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 15, 2009)

^lol ur back


----------



## maverickrohan (Nov 15, 2009)

yup ... finally done with my MBA ... graduated in August 2009, convocation in December 2009. Currently working for P&F USA in Alpharetta, GA; we are the guys who make Philips HD products in North America. 

FYI ... if anyone's curious:

HDTV  |  Bluray & DVD  |  Home Theater


----------



## Indyan (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow cool. And welcome back.


----------



## rohanmathew (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for your valuable information.I will try and will inform u with result


----------



## rohanmathew (Nov 19, 2009)

*Features of H.264*

H.264/AVC/MPEG-4 Part 10 contains a number of new features that allow it to compress video much more effectively than older standards and to provide more flexibility for application to a wide variety of network environments. In particular, some such key features include:

Multi-picture inter-picture prediction
Variable block-size motion compensation
Six-tap filtering for derivation of half-pel luma sample predictions, for sharper subpixel motion-compensation
Quarter-pixel precision for motion compensation, enabling precise description of the displacements of moving areas
A secondary Hadamard transform performed on "DC" coefficients of the primary spatial transform applied to chroma DC coefficients (and also luma in one special case) to obtain even more compression in smooth regions.
A quantization design
An in-loop deblocking filter which helps prevent the blocking artifacts common to other DCT-based image compression techniques

visit wikipedia for technical details of the above features mentioned.

*
What is mkv container?*

Whenever you play a movie it includes at least one video stream and one audio stream. Since its not practicle to have 2 files to play Audio/Video, you pack both into a single file by using a so-called container format file. This container and the software coming with it take care of a lot of important functions, like the correct timing of the audio and video playback when the file is played ( opened ). ZIP or RAR could be a perfect container to pack one or more audio/video streams together into one single file for distribution, but WinZIP certainly wouldnt care about the correct timing of the these streams on playback ... Known containers are the good old AVI, or the MPEG container ( .mpg , .mpeg ), Quicktime ( .mov ), Realmedia ( .rm ), MP4 ( .mp4 ), etc.

*
How to create Matroska files ?*

A: The easiest way would be to 'transmux' an existing AVI or OGM file. This is a lossless process, all the audio and video data in the source file will be read from it, and packed into a matroska file in a spec compliant way, but basically stay unaltered to avoid any degradation of quality. There are currently 2 different tools to do this ( look here for the announcement of their latest versions ), but the list is ( hopefully ) steadily growing. In VirtuldubMod ( starting from 1.5.1.1a ) all you have to do is to open your AVI or OGM file, set 'video' to 'direct stream copy', goto 'file' 'save as ...' and select '.mkv' from the file type dropdown list and rename it. Of course, this doesnt make much sense if you dont have any plans to add something to the file that AVI or OGM cannot support, like adding another audio track in an unsupported audio compression format.


*
inside the mkv HD Videos it is H.264 codec.. (with acc mp4 for audio i think) but why it is not editable and even the GSpot info tool doesnt read it?? why*


try for mediainfo which is better than gspot and VirtualDubMod for editing.


All the above information are based on reference.I will check them and update the information.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks

pls kindly answer my questions

what's the difference between h264 and h264avc?

Nero also encode in h264avc and acc, it uses mp4 container. Is mkv is better container?

Which is the best codec till date for video compression?


----------



## rohanmathew (Nov 19, 2009)

what's the difference between h264 and h264avc?

i didnt find any difference of the two.
H.264/MPEG-4 AVC is a standard for video compression. The final drafting work on the first version of the standard was completed in May 2003.
H.264/AVC is the latest block-oriented motion-compensation-based codec standard developed by the ITU-T Video Coding Experts Group (VCEG) together with the ISO/IEC Moving Picture Experts Group (MPEG), and it was the product of a partnership effort known as the Joint Video Team (JVT). The ITU-T H.264 standard and the ISO/IEC MPEG-4 AVC standard (formally, ISO/IEC 14496-10 - MPEG-4 Part 10, Advanced Video Coding) are jointly maintained so that they have identical technical content. H.264 is most popular for its use on Blu-ray Disc, HD DVD and videos from the iTunes Store.


Nero also encode in h264avc and acc, it uses mp4 container. Is mkv is better container?

The Matroska Multimedia Container is an open standard free container format, a file format that can hold an unlimited number of video, audio, picture or subtitle tracks inside a single file.[1] It is intended to serve as a universal format for storing common multimedia content, like movies or TV shows. Matroska is similar in concept to other containers like AVI, MP4 or ASF, but is entirely open in specification, with implementations consisting mostly of open source software. Matroska file types are .MKV for video (with subtitles and audio), .MKA for audio-only files and .MKS for subtitles only.


Which is the best codec till date for video compression

x264 with AAC in MP4 or MKV container to be best for compression

------------------------------------------------------------------
This is based on  reference .Free feel to comment


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the hard work. I'Ve learned a lot.

I have heard that x264 is open source.Is that right?

Is x264 is better than h264/MPEG4 part 10/avc? Please confirm once again

thanks once again for your efforts.


----------



## rohanmathew (Nov 19, 2009)

I have heard that x264 is open source.Is that right?
*Yes*
x264 is a free software library for encoding video streams into the H.264/MPEG-4 AVC format. It is released under the terms of the GNU General Public License.The code is developed by Laurent Aimar, Loren Merritt, Jason Garrett-Glaser, Eric Petit (OS X), Min Chen (vfw/asm), Justin Clay (vfw), Måns Rullgård, David Jallow, Radek Czyz, Christian Heine (asm), Alex Izvorski, and Alex Wright.


Is x264 is better than h264/MPEG4 part 10/avc? Please confirm once again
?
H.264/MPEG-4 AVC is a standard for video compression.x264 is a free software library for encoding video streams into the H.264/MPEG-4 AVC format.They are not compareable.So hope u get the difference.


------------------------------------------------------------------
This is based on reference .Free feel to comment


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks

i got the difference  about the codecs and their implimentations.

I'm just wondering which implimentation is best for h264.
nero digital, x264 or apple quicktimeh264.


----------



## rohanmathew (Nov 20, 2009)

Nero digital is quality wise and speed wise (in some cases) better than x.264 but you're forced to use the Nero Recode GUI.
Subtitles are stored as vobsubs and chapters in a proprietary format.
You can always extract the video and audio streams and remux everything in a more standardized way.
That's the only (big) limitation of Nero Digital.
On the other side x.264 is the opposite. You can use it from VirtualDub(mod) or thru mencoder and it even has it's own CLI, so it can be supported by everything on earth... but it's still in heavy development and lacks some codec features you can find in nerodigital.
apple quicktimeh264 comes in third place.

------------------------------------------------------------------
This is based on reference .Free feel to comment


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks very much


----------



## maverickrohan (Dec 8, 2009)

Gauravs90 said:


> Thanks
> 
> pls kindly answer my questions
> 
> ...



H264 & H264AVC are identical technically:


H264 is nomenclature used by ITU-T
MPEG-4 Part 10 AVC is nomenclature used by ISO MPEG


MKV is open source and hence is more commonly used. Same reason why XviD is more common compared to DivX for codecs.

Best codecs right now:
1. VP8 (you can't test it unfortunately)
2. VP7 & H264
3. VP6
4. DivX & XviD

---------- Post added at 04:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------




Gauravs90 said:


> Thanks for the hard work. I'Ve learned a lot.
> 
> I have heard that x264 is open source.Is that right?
> 
> ...



H264 is a set of standards. x264 is just an open source encoder which encodes video using those standards.

---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 PM ----------




Gauravs90 said:


> Thanks
> 
> i got the difference  about the codecs and their implimentations.
> 
> ...



It depends on the settings you use for the encoder and decoder. You won't observe many differences using similar settings for all three.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks to you too.

Why can't i test vp8? Is it restricted?

If i can't experiment with vp8 can you tell me how much better compression does it give in comparison with h264.


----------



## maverickrohan (Dec 8, 2009)

Gauravs90 said:


> Thanks to you too.
> 
> Why can't i test vp8? Is it restricted?
> 
> If i can't experiment with vp8 can you tell me how much better compression does it give in comparison with h264.



Go through this page:
*www.on2.com/index.php?599

You can't test it cos I haven't found any place to download it yet. If you do, let us know.

TIA


----------



## maverickrohan (Jun 20, 2010)

Great News:

The WebM Project : The WebM Project : Welcome to the WebM Project

Miro Video Converter is the first WebM / VP8 converter!  Miro – Internet TV Blog

ENJOY


----------



## adithestar (Aug 29, 2010)

guys jus wanna say,,, all the above info's awesum


----------



## PraKs (Aug 30, 2010)

Great info


----------



## way2jatin (Sep 3, 2010)

knowledgeable thread


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 8, 2010)

Xvid >> Divx >> H.264


----------



## gregbot (Nov 30, 2010)

I am a complete newbie with codecs. I am using iMovie and need to render some video I am using with students.  The quality of what I see in iMovie goes down the tubes when I render.  Does anyone on the forum use iMovie and which codec/procedure will give me the best results.  I shot in regular digital video, not HD.  Is that the problem?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 30, 2010)

@gregbot: read my post above u....& use the codec.....


----------



## gregbot (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks karanTh85,
So, in terms of procedure, I am not sure how to do what you suggest.  Do I download the codecs Xdiv and Divx?  Assuming that is doable, I will need to understand how to work with them.  Is there an online tutorial for this process.  I hate to ask questions that are probably routine for folks that do this stuff all the time.  I am mostly a coach and teacher and am trying to learn how to do this stuff in the cracks. Thanks for any help you can render.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 30, 2010)

@gregbot: use SUPER or Virtual dub......they r free & also tutorial is also on google....
though there r tons of software available but only few r good in handling videos

u can try above two....


----------



## maverickrohan (Dec 1, 2010)

If you are using iMovie, use H264. Also, make sure you transfer your video at the highest settings available.

While rendering, use a comparable resolution and a high bit-rate which ensures good quality at that resolution.


----------

